# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  NWO..... deal or no deal?

## trey4sports

deal = real 
no deal = not real

ive been researching this subject alot in the last few days and honestly im still not sure whether i believe in a global elite pushing toward a one world government. 
take a side and explain your position (if you want)

----------


## DAFTEK

Ummm Is Elvis Dead or Alive?

----------


## richardfortherepublic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a9Syi12RJo

Uhh, did he not say New World Order?

----------


## youngbuck

Obviously we have a couple of them ignant fokes that be votin naw.

----------


## PatriotOne

Honestly I can not believe it is even a debate anymore.  How much evidence does a person need?  Presidents and elites are opening calling for it now.  What's to $#@!ing debate ya morons?

----------


## Hiki

> Honestly I can not believe it is even a debate anymore.  How much evidence does a person need?  Presidents and elites are opening calling for it now.  What's to $#@!ing debate ya morons?


The meaning of it.

----------


## Danke

Deal, no Deal?


Howie Mandel is part of the NWO?

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

It doesn't matter what I think. Would I support it? I don't even know what it would be about. Probably not.

----------


## BCR_9er

DEAL

The European Union and the North American Union are parts of it to create a one world government.  This is being done by the Bilderberg Group and Council on Foreign Relations.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuBo4E77ZXo

It is something you should research on your own.  Do youtube searches, listen to alex jones (infowars . com), and watch documentaries.  "America: Freedom to Fascsism", "Endgame", and "Zeitgeist" are a few good documentaries.

Learn, Educate, Unite, and Fight!

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

NWO - It has a few meanings around the world. Some consider it a new way of thinking or moving forward and then others think it means global unity among other things.

I think the NWO is 100% real and you would be SURPRISED to see who is involved. Here is the latest picture of some members below, take a look and remember their evil faces..

----------


## trey4sports

i knew it.
Hollywood Hogan has been the one behind globalism all these years.....

----------


## Monolithic

> NWO - It has a few meanings around the world. Some consider it a new way of thinking or moving forward and then others think it means global unity among other things.
> 
> I think the NWO is 100% real and you would be SURPRISED to see who is involved. Here is the latest picture of some members below, take a look and remember their evil faces..


(note: all jewish bankers)

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> (note: all jewish bankers)


I preferred NWO WOLF PACK!  their intro music was better

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

very good point lol....






> I preferred NWO WOLF PACK!  their intro music was better

----------


## trey4sports

> very good point lol....



who knew globalist junkies and jewish bankers could wrestle so well!

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

there is alot of money in wrestling so it doesn't surprise me one bit.




> who knew globalist junkies and jewish bankers could wrestle so well!

----------


## krazy kaju

There's a difference between what heads of state mean when they mean "new world order" and what conspiracy theorists mean when they say "new world order."

----------


## krazy kaju

Y'all need to learn some real wrestling:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4Je4HEwWMg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfaUi2q5dd8

----------


## Hiki

> who knew globalist junkies and jewish bankers could wrestle so well!


They have that hidden reptilian strength you know

----------


## BCR_9er

The ratio of people who believe the NWO to people who don't is only 16:9? 

I don't know how much more clear it can get.  Research it!  You will be amazed.  The elite bankers have openly admitted it!




> For more than a century, ideological extremists at either end of the political spectrum have seized upon well-publicized incidents to attack the Rockefeller family for the inordinate influence they claim we wield over American political and economic institutions. Some even believe we are part of a secret cabal working against the best interests of the United States, characterizing my family and me as "internationalists" and of conspiring with others around the world to build a more integrated global political and economic structure - one world, if you will. If that's the charge, I stand guilty, and I am proud of it.


-David Rockefeller "Memoires" pg 405





> We are grateful to the Washington Post, The New York Times, Time Magazine and other great publications whose directors have attended our meetings and respected their promises of discretion for almost forty years. It would have been impossible for us to develop our plan for the world if we had been subjected to the lights of publicity during those years. But, the world is now more sophisticated and prepared to march towards a world government. The supranational sovereignty of an intellectual elite and world bankers is surely preferable to the national auto-determination practiced in past centuries.


-David Rockefeller





> We shall have World Government, whether or not we like it. The only question is whether World Government will be achieved by conquest or consent.


-Paul Warburg

----------


## Monolithic

conspiracy theorists want the world to be dark and complicated when it's not

----------


## Truth Warrior

> conspiracy theorists want the world to be dark and complicated when it's not


  I can't speak for all of the CTs, but I don't.  I just want a WHOLE lot less of barbarism.  The NWO is just still more of the same old crap.<IMHO>

----------


## krazy kaju

I don't get how some quotes from two nuts proves that there's a giant worldwide conspiracy going on.

----------


## Hiki

> I don't get how some quotes from two nuts proves that there's a giant worldwide conspiracy going on.


Yeah, seems funny that if these people are indeed taking part in one, then why the hell do they slip it right into the open? Not very good conspirators apparently. 
Also I'm not sure that the other Rockefeller and Warburg quote are even true.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> I don't get how some quotes from two nuts proves that there's a giant worldwide conspiracy going on.


 And of course, you've exhaustively researched it.

A CHRONOLOGICAL HISTORY OF THE NEW WORLD ORDER
_by D.L. Cuddy, Ph.D._  
http://www.constitution.org/col/cuddy_nwo.htm 

All this current world $#@! "just happened", right?

----------


## PatriotOne

> conspiracy theorists want the world to be dark and complicated when it's not



"No matter how paranoid or conspiracy-minded you are, what the
 government is actually doing is worse than you imagine."
 -- William Blum

----------


## rpfan2008

> conspiracy theorists want the world to be dark and complicated when it's not




















> "The U.S. is committed to the worldwide elimination of torture and we are leading this fight by example. I call on all governments to join with the U.S. and the community of law abiding nations in prohibiting, investigating and prosecuting all acts of torture." 
> 
>  George W. Bush, U.N. Torture Victims Recognition Day, June 26, 2003


http://www.counterpunch.org/youmans0910.html
http://www.antiwar.com/justin/?articleid=2537
http://www.newyorker.com/archive/200.../040510fa_fact






*North Pole May Be Ice-Free for First Time This Summer*

*VS.* 

*Arctic ice refuses to melt as ordered*

----------


## PatriotOne

> I don't get how some quotes from two nuts proves that there's a giant worldwide conspiracy going on.


"We are on the verge of a global transformation.
 All we need is the right major crisis and the nations
 will accept the New World Order."
 -- David Rockefeller - New World Order globalist

"Out of these troubled times, our objective: a new world order
 can emerge, Today, that new world is struggling to be born, 
 a world quite different from the one we have known."
 -- George H. W. Bush told the U.N. on September 11th 1990

"What is at stake is more than one small country, it is a big
 idea - a new world order...to achieve the universal aspirations
 of mankind...based on shared principles and the rule of law...
 The illumination of a thousand points of light...The winds of
 change are with us now."
 -- George H.W. Bush

"It is the sacred principles enshrined in the United Nations
 Charter to which the American people will henceforth pledge
 their allegiance"
 -- George H.W. Bush 1992

"If the people were to ever find out what we have done, 
 we would be chased down the streets and lynched."
 -- George H.W. Bush to reporter Sarah McClendon in 1992 

"We shall have one world government whether or not you 
 like it, by conquest or consent."
 -- CFR member James Warburg before a 
    Senate Foreign Relations Committee February 17, 1950

"While free markets tend to democratize a society, unfettered
 capitalism leads invariably to corporate control of government."
 -- Robert Kennedy. Jr.

"fascism - A system of government that exercises a
 dictatorship of the extreme right, typically through the
 merging of state and business leadership, together with
 belligerent nationalism."
 -- The American Heritage Dictionary, 1983

"If I were reincarnated I would wish to be returned to
 earth as a killer virus to lower human population levels."
 -- Prince Philip Duke of Edinburgh, leader of the World 
    Wildlife Fund - quoted in 'Are You Ready For Our New Age 
    Future?', Insiders Report, American Policy Center,
    December '95)

"The Council on Foreign Relations is the American Branch of a
 society which originated in England (and)believes national
 boundaries should be obliterated and ONE-WORLD RULE
 established.

"The Trilateral Commission is international(and)is intended
 to be the vehicle for multinational consolidation of the
 commercial and banking interests by seizing control of the
 political government of the United States."
 -- With No Apologies (1979) former Senator Barry Goldwater

"We are fast approaching the stage of the ultimate inversion:
 The stage where the government is free to do anything it
 pleases, while the citizens may act only by permission which
 is the stage of the darkest periods of human history, the
 stage of rule by brute force."
 -- Ayn Rand

"The interests behind the Bush Administration, such as the
 Council on Foreign Relations, The Trilateral Commission -
 founded by Brzezinski for David Rockefeller - and the
 Bilderberger Group, have prepared for and are now moving to
 implement open world dictatorship within the next five years.
 They are not fighting against terrorists. They are fighting
 against citizens."
 -- Dr. Johannes B. Koeppl, Ph.D., former German defense
    ministry official and advisor to former NATO Secretary
    General Manfred Werner.

"The main purpose of the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR)
 is promoting the disarmament of U.S. sovereignty and national
 independence and submergence into an all powerful, one
 world government."
 -- Chester Ward, Rear Admiral and former Navy Judge
    Advocate 1956  1960 and a CFR member for 15 years

"We have come to be one of the worst ruled, one of the most
 completely controlled and dominated governments in the
 civilized world. No longer a government by free opinion, no
 longer a government by conviction and the vote of the
 majority, but a government by the opinion and duress of a
 small group of dominant men."
 -- President Woodrow Wilson

"We are grateful to the Washington Post, The New York Times,
 Time Magazine and other great publications whose directors
 have attended our meetings and respected their promises of
 discretion for almost forty years. ... It would have been
 impossible for us to develop our plan for the world if we had
 been subjected to the lights of publicity during those years.
 But, the world is now more sophisticated and prepared to march
 towards a world government. The supranational sovereignty of
 an intellectual elite and world bankers is surely preferable
 to the national auto-determination practiced in past
 centuries."
 -- David Rockefeller, Bilderberg Meeting, June 1991 Baden,
    Germany

"For more than a century, ideological extremists at either end
 of the political spectrum have seized upon well-publicized
 incidents to attack the Rockefeller family for the inordinate
 influence they claim we wield over American political and
 economic institutions. Some even believe we are part of a
 secret cabal working against the best interests of the United
 States, characterizing my family and me as 'internationalists'
 and of conspiring with others around the world to build a more
 integrated global political and economic structure - one
 world, if you will.

 If that's the charge, I stand guilty, and I am proud of it." 
 -- David Rockefeller's autobiography 'Memoirs'

"No matter how paranoid or conspiracy-minded you are, what the
 government is actually doing is worse than you imagine."
 -- William Blum

----------


## PatriotOne

> I don't get how some quotes from two nuts proves that there's a giant worldwide conspiracy going on.


It is not my intention to doubt that the doctrine of the Illuminati and the principles of Jacobinism had not spread in the United States. On the contrary, no one is more satisfied of this fact than I am.
George Washington

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Today the path of total dictatorship in the United States can be laid by strictly legal means, unseen and unheard by the Congress, the President, or the people. Outwardly we have a Constitutional government. We have operating within our government and political system, another body representing another form of government - a bureaucratic elite."
Senator William Jenner, 1954

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The Trilateral Commission is intended to be the vehicle for multinational consolidation of the commercial and banking interests by seizing control of the political government of the United States. The Trilateral Commission represents a skillful, coordinated effort to seize control and consolidate the four centers of power political, monetary, intellectual and ecclesiastical. What the Trilateral Commission intends is to create a worldwide economic power superior to the political governments of the nationstates involved. As managers and creators of the system, they will rule the future." 
U.S. Senator Barry Goldwater in his l964 book: With No Apologies.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The case for government by elites is irrefutable." 
Senator William Fulbright, Former chairman of the US Senate Foreign 
Relations Committee, stated at a 1963 symposium entitled: The Elite and the Electorate - Is Government by the People Possible?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The real truth of the matter is, as you and I know, that a financial element in the larger centers has owned the Government ever since the days of Andrew Jackson."
A letter written by FDR to Colonel House, November 21st, l933

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The depression was the calculated 'shearing' of the public by the World Money powers, triggered by the planned sudden shortage of supply of call money in the New York money market....The One World Government leaders and their ever close bankers have now acquired full control of the money and credit machinery of the U.S. via the creation of the privately owned Federal Reserve Bank."
Curtis Dall, FDR's son-in-law as quoted in his book, My Exploited Father-in-Law

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The United States must stay involved in the world and we must lead. Today there is a strange coalition at work in Washington and across the country consisting of people on the political right and the political left coming together to keep us from staying involved. Big labor and liberal Democrats are joining some Republicans on the right in calling for America to come home, (saying) we have done our part and that it's time for others to do the heavy lifting on international leadership. And we must not listen to that siren's call of protection and isolation. "
Former President George Bush 
Addressing Duke University Graduates May 17, 1998
USA Today May 29, 1998

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Rarely have Americans lived through so much change, in so many ways, in so short a time. Quietly, but with gathering force, the ground has shifted beneath our feet as we have moved into an Information Age, a global economy, a truly new world." 
President William Clinton State of the Union Address 1998

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"...all of us here at the policy-making level have had experience with directives...from the White House.... The substance of them is that we shall use our grant-making power so as to alter our life in the United States that we can be comfortably merged with the Soviet Union." 
H. Rowan Gaither, Jr., President - Ford Foundation (as told to Norman Dodd, Congressional Reese Commission 1954)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The New Deal is plainly an attempt to achieve a working socialism and avert a social collapse in America; it is extraordinarily parallel to the successive 'policies' and 'Plans' of the Russian experiment. Americans shirk the word 'socialism', but what else can one call it?" 
H.G. Wells The New World Order 1939

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Our job is to give people not what they want, but what we decide they ought to have."
Richard Salent, former president, CBS News

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Ultimately, our objective is to welcome the Soviet Union back into the world order. Perhaps the world order of the future will truly be a family of nations." 
President George Bush Texas A&M University 1989

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"We will succeed in the Gulf. And when we do, the world community will have sent an enduring warning to any dictator or despot, present or future, who contemplates outlaw aggression. The world can therefore seize this opportunity to fufill the long-held promise of a new world order - where brutality will go unrewarded, and aggression will meet collective resistance." 
President George Bush State of the Union Address 1991

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Under Socialism you would not be allowed to be poor. You would be forcibly fed, clothed, lodged, taught, and employed whether you liked it or not. If it were discovered that you had not the character and industry enough to be worth all this trouble, you might possibly be executed in a kindly manner. . . ." [This is compassionate liberalism.]
Fabian Socialist Bernard Shaw in his Intelligent Woman's Guide to Socialism and Capitalism, 1928.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Since March 9, 1933, the United states has been in a state of national emergency. A majority of the people of the United States have their lives under emergency rule. For 40 years (now 72 years) freedoms and governmental procedures, guaranteed by the Constitution have, in varying degrees, been abridged by laws brought forth by states of national emergency."
Senate Report 93-549 (1973).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Even though it is quite true that any radical eugenic policy will be for many years politically and psychologically impossible, it will be important for UNESCO to see that the eugenic problem is examined with the greatest care, and that the public mind is informed of the issues at stake so that much that now is unthinkable may at least become thinkable."
Sir Julian Huxley, first Director General of UNESCO, 1946-1948.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The most merciful thing that the large family does to one of its infant members is to kill it."
Margaret Sanger, outspoken atheist and socialist, founder of the Voluntary Parenthood League in 1914, and responsible for opening the first birth control clinic in the United States in New York City.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"We live in a dirty and dangerous world. There are some things the general public does not need to know and shouldn't. I believe democracy flourishes when the government can take legitimate steps to keep its secrets, and when the press can decide whether to print what it knows."
Katherine Graham, Washington Post publisher and CFR member.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The world is governed by very different personages from what is imagined by those who are not behind the scenes."
Benjamin Disraeli, first Prime Minister of England, in a novel he published in 1844 called Coningsby, the New Generation

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

'They came first for the Communists...
but I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Communist.
Then they came for the Jews... 
but I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Jew.

Then they came for the Jews... 
but I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Jew.

Then they came for the Unionists...
but I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Unionist.

Then they came for the Catholics...
but I didn't speak up because I was a Protestant.

Then they came for me...and by that time...
there was no-one left to speak up for me.

- Rev. Martin Niemoller, commenting on events in Germany 1933-1939

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I reject the idea that humans are superior to other life forms. . . Man is just an ape with an overly developed sense of superiority."
-- Paul Watson, director of the Sea Shepherd Conservation Society and a founder of Greenpeace

----------


## rpfan2008

> I don't get how some quotes from two nuts proves that there's a giant worldwide conspiracy going on.


The two 'nuts' I could remember talking about NWO are 

1: George Bush Sr.
2: Ron Paul

*but the nuttiest one is reading this post now*

----------


## PatriotOne

> I don't get how some quotes from two nuts proves that there's a giant worldwide conspiracy going on.


"You know the one thing that is wrong in this country? Everyone gets a chance to have their fair say."
President Bill Clinton

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"There is no such thing as an independent press in America, unless it is in the country towns. You know it and I know it. There is not one of you who dares to write your honest opinions, and if you did, you know beforehand that it would never appear in print.

"I am paid $150.00 a week for keeping my honest opinion out of the paper I am connected with. Others of you are paid similar salaries for doing similar things. If I should permit honest opinions to be printed in one issue of my paper, like Othello, before twenty-four hours, my occupation would be gone.

"The business of the New York journalist is to destroy truth; to lie outright; to pervert; to vilify, to fawn at the feet of Mammon; to sell his country and his race for his daily bread. We are the tools and vessels for rich men behind the scenes. We are intellectual prostitutes."

John Swinton, editor of the New York Tribune.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"We are going to impose our agenda on the coverage by dealing with issues and subjects that we choose to deal with." 
Richard M. Cohen, Senior Producer of CBS political news.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"In total, during the first eighty-eight years of this century, almost 170 million men, women, and children have been shot, beaten, tortured, knifed, burned, starved, frozen, crushed, or worked to death; buried alive, drowned, hung, bombed, or killed in any other of the myriad ways governments have inflicted death on unarmed, helpless citizens and foreigners. The dead could conceivably be nearly 360 million people. It is as though our species has been devastated by a modern Black Plague. And indeed it has, but a plague of Power, not of germs."
Dr. R. J. Rummel, Death by Government.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The people will be crushed under the burden of taxes, loan after loan will be floated; after having drained the present, the State will devour the future."
Fredric Bastiat

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Undersecretary of State Sumner Welles tonight called for the early creation of an international organization of anti-Axis nations to control the world during the period between the armistice at the end of the present war and the setting up of a new world order on a permanent basis." 
Text of article in The Philadelphia Inquirer (June 1942)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The statement went on to say that the spiritual teachings of religion must become the foundation for the new world order and that national sovereignty must be subordinate to the higher moral law of God."
American Institute of Judaism, excerpt from article in The New York Times (December 1942)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"There are some plain common-sense considerations applicable to all these attempts at world planning. They can be briefly stated: 1. To talk of blueprints for the future or building a world order is, if properly understood, suggestive, but it is also dangerous. Societies grow far more truly than they are built. A constitution for a new world order is never like a blueprint for a skyscraper."
Norman Thomas, in his book What Is Our Destiny? (1944)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The United Nations, he told an audience at Harvard University, 'has not been able--nor can it be able--to shape a new world order which events so compellingly demand.' ... The new world order that will answer economic, military, and political problems, he said, 'urgently requires, I believe, that the United States take the leadership among all free peoples to make the underlying concepts and aspirations of national sovereignty truly meaningful through the federal approach."
Gov. Nelson Rockefeller of New York, in an article entitled "Rockefeller Bids Free Lands Unite: Calls at Harvard for Drive to Build New World Order" -- The New York Times (February 1962) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"He [President Nixon] spoke of the talks as a beginning, saying nothing more about the prospects for future contacts and merely reiterating the belief he brought to China that both nations share an interest in peace and building 'a new world order."
Excerpt from an article in The New York Times (February 1972) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"If instant world government, Charter review, and a greatly strengthened International Court do not provide the answers, what hope for progress is there? The answer will not satisfy those who seek simple solutions to complex problems, but it comes down essentially to this: The hope for the foreseeable lies, not in building up a few ambitious central institutions of universal membership and general jurisdiction as was envisaged at the end of the last war, but rather in the much more decentralized, disorderly and pragmatic process of inventing or adapting institutions of limited jurisdiction and selected membership to deal with specific problems on a case-by-case basis ... In short, the 'house of world order' will have to be built from the bottom up rather than f rom the top down. It will look like a great 'booming, buzzing confusion,' to use William James' famous description of reality, but an end run around national sovereignty, eroding it piece by piece, will accomplish much more than the old-fashioned frontal assault."
Richard N. Gardner, in Foreign Affairs (April 1974) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The Final Act of the Uruguay Round, marking the conclusion of the most ambitious trade negotiation of our century, will give birth - in Morocco - to the World Trade Organization, the third pillar of the New World Order, along with the United Nations and the International Monetary Fund." 
Part of full-page advertisement by the government of Morocco in The New York Times (April 1994) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Fifty men have run America, and that's a high figure." Joseph Kennedy, father of JFK, in the July 26th, l936 issue of The New York Times.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The truth of the matter is that you do have those standby provisions, and the statutory emergency plans are there whereby you could, in the name of stopping terrorism, apprehend, invoke the military, and arrest Americans and hold them in detention camps."
U.S. Representative Henry Gonzalez, August 29, 1994

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"We are moving toward a new world order, the world of communism. We shall never turn off that road." 
Mikhail Gorbachev 1987

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"National Socialism will use its own revolution for establishing of a new world order." 
Adolph Hitler during World War II

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"To keep global resource use within prudent limits while the poor raise their living standards, affluent societies need to consume less. 
Population, consumption, technology, development, and the environment are linked in complex relationships that bear closely on human welfare in the global neighbourhood. Their effective and equitable management calls for a systemic, long-term, global approach guided by the principle of sustainable development, which has been the central lesson from the mounting ecological dangers of recent times. Its universal application is a priority among the tasks of global governance." 
United Nations Our Global Neighborhood 1995

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"[E]ducation should aim not so much at acquisition of knowledge. . . [today] there is less need to know the content of information. . . . [There should be a] transformation of life in totality . . . [a] profound commitment to social tasks. . . . Achievement of socialist countries . . . have laid the foundation of a way of life which makes everyone understand its [sic] individual relevance. . . [whereas capitalism] lays the foundation of rivalry and aggression and encourages exaggerated consumption, [making] man a slave of ambition and social status symbols. . . [Lifelong learning promotes] equality of end result, and not merely of opportunity . . . [and] fosters equality in terms of opinions, aspirations, motivation, and so on. . . . There is a dilemma -- if lifelong education were to be based on the aim of increasing the yield of business enterprises and economic growth, it would merely serve to establish a totalitarian, one-dimension society."
-- Foundations of Lifelong Education, a UNESCO publication in 1976.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I don't get how some quotes from two nuts proves that there's a giant worldwide conspiracy going on.


"There does exist and has existed for a generation, an international . . . network which operates, to some extent, in the way the radical right believes the Communists act. In fact, this network, which we may identify as the Round Table Groups, has no aversion to cooperating with the Communists, or any other groups and frequently does so. I know of the operations of this network because I have studied it for twenty years and was permitted for two years, in the early 1960s, to examine its papers and secret records. I have no aversion to it or to most of its aims and have, for much of my life, been close to it and to many of its instruments. I have objected, both in the past and recently, to a few of its policies . . . but in general my chief difference of opinion is that it wishes to remain unknown, and I believe its role in history is significant enough to be known."
Professor Carroll Quigley, in his book Tragedy and Hope, 1966.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"A total world population of 250-300 million people, a 95% decline from present levels, would be ideal."
Ted Turner, in an interview with Audubon magazine.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"We in the press like to say we're honest brokers of information and it's just not true. The press does have an agenda."
Bernard Goldberg, as quoted by Harry Stein in the June 13-19, 1992 TV Guide.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The real menace of our republic is this invisible government which like a giant octopus sprawls its slimy length over city, state and nation. Like the octopus of real life, it operates under cover of a self created screen....At the head of this octopus are the Rockefeller Standard Oil interests and a small group of powerful banking houses generally referred to as international bankers. The little coterie of powerful international bankers virtually run the United States government for their own selfish purposes. They practically control both political parties."
New York City Mayor John F. Hylan, 1922

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Let me control a peoples currency and I care not who makes their laws."
Meyer Nathaniel Rothschild in a speech to a gathering of world bankers February 12, 1912. The following year, the USA subscribed to the 'services' of the newly incorporated Federal Reserve, headed by Mr. Rothschild.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"We need a program of psychosurgery for political control of our society. The purpose is physical control of the mind. Everyone who deviates from the given norm can be surgically mutilated. The individual may think that the most important reality is his own existence, but this is only his personal point of view. . . Man does not have the right to develop his own mind. . . . We must electronically control the brain. Someday armies and generals will be controlled by electronic stimulation of the brain."
Dr. Jose M.R. Delgado, Director of Neuropsychiatry, Yale University Medical School, Congressional Record, No. 26, Vol. 118, February 24, 1974.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"One of the least understood strategies of the world revolution now moving rapidly toward its goal is the use of mind control as a major means of obtaining the consent of the people who will be subjects of the New World Order."
From The National Educator, K.M. Heaton

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The American people will never knowingly adopt Socialism. But under the name of "liberalism" they will adopt every fragment of the Socialist program, until one day America will be a Socialist nation, without knowing how it happened." Norman Thomas, for many years U.S. Socialist Presidential candidate.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The time for absolute and exclusive sovereignty...has passed; its theory was never matched by reality."
UN Secretary-General Boutros Boutros-Ghali, An Agenda for Peace, 1992.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The world can therefore seize the opportunity [Persian Gulf crisis] to fulfill the long-held promise of a New World Order where diverse nations are drawn together in common cause to achieve the universal aspirations of mankind." 
George Herbert Walker Bush

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Naturally the common people don't want war: Neither in Russia, nor in England, nor for that matter in Germany. That is understood. But, after all, IT IS THE LEADERS of the country who determine the policy and it is always a simple matter to drag the people along, whether it is a democracy, or a fascist dictatorship, or a parliament, or a communist dictatorship. Voice or no voice, the people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders. That is easy. All you have to do is TELL THEM THEY ARE BEING ATTACKED, and denounce the peacemakers for lack of patriotism and exposing the country to danger. IT WORKS THE SAME IN ANY COUNTRY."
Hermann Goering, President of the Reichstag, Nazi Party, and Luftwaffe Commander in Chief 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"We live in a dirty and dangerous world. There are some things the general public does not need to know and shouldn't. I believe democracy flourishes when the government can take legitimate steps to keep its secrets, and when the press can decide whether to print what it knows."
-- Katherine Graham, Washington Post publisher and Bilderberger

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"In the next century, nations as we know it will be obsolete; all states will recognize a single, global authority. National sovereignty wasn't such a great idea after all."
Strobe Talbot, President Clinton's Deputy Secretary of State, as quoted in Time, July 20th, l992.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"In the event that I am reincarnated, I would like to return as a deadly virus, in order to contribute something to solve overpopulation."
Reported by Deutsche Press Agentur (DPA), August, 1988.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I just wonder what it would be like to be reincarnated in an animal whose species had been so reduced in numbers than it was in danger of extinction. What would be its feelings toward the human species whose population explosion had denied it somewhere to exist.... I must confess that I am tempted to ask for reincarnation as a particularly deadly virus."
Prince Philip, in his Foreward to If I Were an Animal; United Kingdom, Robin Clark Ltd., 1986.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"It is now apparent that the ecological pragmatism of the so-called pagan religions, such as that of the American Indians, the Polynesians, and the Australian Aborigines, was a great deal more realistic in terms of conservation ethics than the more intellectual monotheistic philosophies of the revealed religions."
Press conference at the National Press Club in Washington, D.C. on the occasion of the ``Caring for Creation'' conference of the North American Conference on Religion and Ecology, May 18, 1990.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I don't claim to have any special interest in natural history, but as a boy I was made aware of the annual fluctuations in the number of game animals and the need to adjust the 'cull' to the size of the surplus population."
Preface to Down to Earth by HRH Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh, 1988, p.|8.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"This is a moment to seize. The kaleidoscope has been shaken, the pieces are in flux, soon they will settle again. Before they do, let us re-order this world around us." 
Tony Blair, Tuesday, 2 October, 2001 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Other countries will not take lectures about the so-called new world order from a British prime minister who cannot deliver basic public services run by his own failing government."
Tony Blair, 5th January, 2002 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"We are grateful to the Washington Post, The New York Times, Time Magazine and other great publications whose directors have attended our meetings and respected their promises of discretion for almost forty years. It would have been impossible for us to develop our plan for the world if we had been subjected to the lights of publicity during those years. But, the world is now more sophisticated and prepared to march towards a world government. The supranational sovereignty of an intellectual elite and world bankers is surely preferable to the national auto-determination practiced in past centuries." 
David Rockefeller, Baden-Baden, Germany 1991

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"We are on the verge of a global transformation. All we need is the right major crisis and the nations will accept the New World Order."
- David Rockefeller

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"We have before us the opportunity to forge for ourselves and for future generations a new world order, a world where the rule of law, not the rule of the jungle, governs the conduct of nations. When we are successful, and we will be, we have a real chance at this new world order, an order in which a credible United Nations can use its peacekeeping role to fulfill the promise and vision of the U.N.'s founders." 
President George Bush, 1991

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"No one will enter the New World Order unless he or she will make a pledge to worship Lucifer. No one will enter the New Age unless he will take a Luciferian Initiation."
David ********, Director of Planetary Initiative, United Nations

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Today, America would be outraged if U.N. troops entered Los Angeles to restore order. Tomorrow they will be grateful! This is especially true if they were told that there were an outside threat from beyond, whether real or promulgated, that threatened our very existence. It is then that all peoples of the world will plead to deliver them from this evil. The one thing every man fears is the unknown. When presented with this scenario, individual rights will be willingly relinquished for the guarantee of their well-being granted to them by the World Government." 
Dr. Henry Kissinger, Bilderberger Conference, Evians, France, 1991

----------


## krazy kaju

So how is that proof of new world order again?

----------


## rpfan2008

> "The business of the New York journalist is to destroy truth; to lie outright; to pervert; to vilify, to fawn at the feet of Mammon; to sell his country and his race for his daily bread. We are the tools and vessels for rich men behind the scenes. We are intellectual prostitutes."
> 
> John Swinton, editor of the New York Tribune.


and fight lawsuits when caught, like Faux <link>

----------


## rpfan2008

> So how is that proof of new world order again?


I don't have any idea what kind of proof you are waiting for??

----------


## PatriotOne

> So how is that proof of new world order again?


Sorry....I can't help the intentionally ignorant.

----------


## PatriotOne

> and fight lawsuits when caught, like Faux <link>


For those too lazy to click on the link........

*In February 2003, a Florida Court of Appeals unanimously agreed with an assertion by FOX News that there is no rule against distorting or falsifying the news in the United States.*

----------


## Mesogen

IF someone came up to me on the street and asked me to tell them what the New World Order is, what should I tell them?

IOW, I would like someone to give me a 1-2 sentence definition of the term "New World Order."






>

----------


## Dr.3D

> IF someone came up to me on the street and asked me to tell them what the New World Order is, what should I tell them?
> 
> IOW, I would like someone to give me a 1-2 sentence definition of the term "New World Order."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >


Wouldn't that be something like.

There is a group of people who are intent on the creation of a one world government.

This group of people are constantly conspiring to bring about this one world government.

----------


## Mesogen

> Wouldn't that be something like.
> 
> There is a group of people who are intent on the creation of a one world government.
> 
> This group of people are constantly conspiring to bring about this one world government.


That's it?

----------


## PatriotOne

> That's it?


You asked for 2 sentences and you got it and then you complain about it.  No wonder these people want to microchip the population...1/2 of you, even on this forum, is nothing more than a bucket of drool

----------


## Dr.3D

I love the second option in the poll: "no deal, its just a conspiracy"

LOL... makes me laugh, because you see, it is a conspiracy.
So many people conclude a conspiracy is something that isn't ever true.
When our founding fathers drew up the Declaration of Independence, it was a conspiracy.
I have to wonder how many people actually understand this concept.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I love the second option in the poll: "no deal, its just a conspiracy"
> 
> LOL... makes me laugh, because you see, it is a conspiracy.
> So many people conclude a conspiracy is something that isn't ever true.
> When our founding fathers drew up the Declaration of Independence, it was a conspiracy.
> I have to wonder how many people actually understand this concept.


They aren't trained to think about it...they are trained liked Pavlov's dog that when they hear the word conspiracy to begin to drool and think "tin foil hat nuts".

----------


## rpfan2008

> I love the second option in the poll: "no deal, its just a conspiracy"
> 
> LOL... makes me laugh, because you see, it is a conspiracy.
> So many people conclude a conspiracy is something that isn't ever true.
> When our founding fathers drew up the Declaration of Independence, it was a conspiracy.
> I have to wonder how many people actually understand this concept.


Confucius: "When words change their meaning, men lose their liberty"

How ironic

----------


## Dr.3D

I guess it might be a good idea to discuss the definition of conspiracy.




> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/conspiracy
> 
> conspiracy
> 
> 1: the act of conspiring together
> 2 a: an agreement among conspirators b: a group of conspirators
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> conspire
> 
> 1 a: to join in a secret agreement to do an unlawful or wrongful act or an act which becomes unlawful as a result of the secret agreement <accused of conspiring to overthrow the government> b: scheme2: to act in harmony toward a common end <circumstances conspired to defeat his efforts>


When our founding fathers conspired to break away from British rule, in the eyes of Britain, they were joining in a secret agreement to do an unlawful or wrongful act.

When the Declaration of Independence was written, it was a secret, the British were not to know it was happening till in fact they were presented with the declaration.

The founding fathers were acting in harmony toward a common end.  They were plotting to overthrow the present government of that time and replace it with another.

----------


## Mesogen

> You asked for 2 sentences and you got it and then you complain about it.  No wonder these people want to microchip the population...1/2 of you, even on this forum, is nothing more than a bucket of drool


Now explain in 2 sentences how I "complained" about anything.

----------


## Conza88

> they aren't trained to think about it...they are trained liked pavlov's dog that when they hear the word conspiracy to begin to drool and think "tin foil hat nuts".


qft.

----------


## Mesogen

> They aren't trained to think about it...they are trained liked Pavlov's dog that when they hear the word conspiracy to begin to drool and think "tin foil hat nuts".


I took the poll to mean:


1. Yes, I'll take a New World Order, please.
2. No, it's a conspiracy so I would not like a New World Order.


Also, when I said "That's it?" I meant "Is that all there is or is there something else?"

Because I hear things about concentration camps, martial law, and population control, so I assumed that the NWO theory contained a bit more than "one world government."

----------


## Dr.3D

> Because I hear things about concentration camps, martial law, and population control, so I assumed that the NWO theory contained a bit more than "one world government."


Those are all means toward an end.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I took the poll to mean:
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, I'll take a New World Order, please.
> 2. No, it's a conspiracy so I would not like a New World Order.
> 
> 
> Also, when I said "That's it?" I meant "Is that all there is or is there something else?"
> 
> Because I hear things about concentration camps, martial law, and population control, so I assumed that the NWO theory contained a bit more than "one world government."


There's literally centuries of information on this subject.  You can't get it in 2 sentences.  Unfortunately that is why people don't understand it.  They can't get it in a sound bite and then go back to looking at nekid pictures of something.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> if someone came up to me on the street and asked me to tell them what the new world order is, what should i tell them?
> 
> Iow, i would like someone to give me a 1-2 sentence definition of the term "new world order."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >


*dyodr!  You can only convince yourself.*

----------


## trey4sports

does anyone have any quotes or theories that contradict the New World Order conspiracy? Im curious to hear a con argument

----------


## Kludge

> does anyone have any quotes or theories that contradict the New World Order conspiracy? Im curious to hear a con argument


All monopolies fail when the exchange of goods and services is not mutually beneficial - libertarian credo

By that oh-so-common free-market snippet of wisdom, surely no government could hold a monopoly on force for any significant amount of time.

----------


## Truth Warrior

*T J quotes:*

*Single acts of tyranny may be ascribed to the accidental opinion of a day, but a series of oppressions, begun at a distinguished period, unalterable through every change of ministers, too plainly prove a deliberate, systematical plan of reducing us to slavery.*

*Experience hath shewn, that even under the best forms (of government) those entrusted with power have, in time, and by slow operations, perverted it into tyranny.*

*I believe that banking institutions are more dangerous to our liberties than standing armies.*

*If the American people ever allow private banks to control issue of their currency, first by inflation, then by deflation, the banks and the corporations will grow up around them, will deprive the people of all property until their children wake up homeless on the continent their fathers conquered. The issuing power should be taken from the banks and restored to the people, to whom it properly belongs.*

*I hope we shall crush in its birth the aristocracy of our monied corporations, which dare already to challenge our government to a trial of strength and bid defiance to the laws of our country.* 

*When people fear the government, you have tyranny, but when government fears the people, you have liberty.*

*In questions of power... let no more be heard of confidence in men, but bind him down from mischief by the chains of the constitution.*

*The whole of government consists in the art of being honest.*

*If people let government decide what foods they eat and what medicines they take, their bodies will soon be in as sorry a state as are the souls of those who live under tyranny.*

*If a Nation expects to be ignorant and free in a state of civilization, it expects what never was and never will be. If we are to guard against ignorance and remain free, it is the responsibility of every American to be informed.*

----------


## Conza88

> All monopolies fail when the exchange of goods and services is not mutually beneficial - libertarian credo
> 
> By that oh-so-common free-market snippet of wisdom, surely no government could hold a monopoly on force for any significant amount of time.


_"All monopolies fail when the exchange of goods and services is not mutually beneficial - libertarian credo"_

Err No... natural market monopolies, that arose from being the beating the competition in the free market - whom have now gained complete market share - risk losing it but raising its product, goods or services price above the market equilibrium. It allows for another competitor to enter the market offering the product at a lower price.

Unnatural monopolies (state intervention/state owned/laws maintaining them) fail when the unnatural order is relinquished or taken away. Subsidies etc etc.

History shows that totalitarian states have generally failed... but MORE often than NOT it's because of the actions of OTHER states... By example or whatever...

WHAT THE ----, is to happen when there is only ONE state in all existence. You can't RUN away from it.. you can't establish differing laws etc. In the entire history of man, people have tried - but always failed in conquering the world. Now, it really is within reach.

_"surely no government could hold a monopoly on force for any significant amount of time"_

*"If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face - forever."* _George Orwell_

----------


## Hiki

> does anyone have any quotes or theories that contradict the New World Order conspiracy? Im curious to hear a con argument


Well the third part of Zeitgeist speaks about the NWO in terms of bankers so you should check this debunking article out.

http://www.conspiracyscience.com/art...st/part-three/

----------


## hypnagogue

No deal. 

The accumulation and centralization of government is merely the result of the base human desire for power. It is not some Machiavellian conspiracy, it is human nature. 

It's rather childish to go looking for bogeymen instead of facing the fact that this is a battle against ourselves.

----------


## Hiki

> No deal. 
> 
> The accumulation and centralization of government is merely the result of the base human desire for power. It is not some Machiavellian conspiracy, it is human nature. 
> 
> It's rather childish to go looking for bogeymen instead of facing the fact that this is a battle against ourselves.


Thank you.

The conspiracies are human nature too, we always want to find some design or planning behind events. We like to think that there is some greater thing or agenda behind everything. It's pretty much the same thing as with religion.

----------


## Conza88

> No deal. 
> 
> The accumulation and centralization of government is merely the result of the base human desire for power. It is not some Machiavellian conspiracy, it is human nature.
> 
> It's rather childish to go looking for bogeymen instead of facing the fact that this is a battle against ourselves.


*Fail.*  So there is no global elite? And who the fk exactly is _"ourselves"_ Mr Collectivist? 




> The conspiracies are human nature too, we always want to find some design or planning behind events. We like to think that there is some greater thing or agenda behind everything. It's pretty much the same thing as with religion.


 Conspiracies are, of course. Go look up the definition. Tell me, the military industrial complex; does it exist?

----------


## hypnagogue

Durrrrrr *FAIL* 

Mr. Collectivist? Are you attempting to hurt my feelings? 

Since you've been so polite and thoughtful, I'll go ahead and help you out with this one. Ourselves = mankind. Everyone.

----------


## Conza88

> Durrrrrr *FAIL* 
> 
> Mr. Collectivist? Are you attempting to hurt my feelings? 
> 
> Since you've been so polite and thoughtful, I'll go ahead and help you out with this one. Ourselves = mankind. Everyone.


Didn't answer my first question. 

_"It's rather childish to go looking for bogeymen instead of facing the fact that this is a battle against humanity"_

How so?  Btw, I'm using Socratic method. All will become obvious soon enough. Just got to walk you through the process.  So if you could answer my questions truthfully, and honestly to the best of your ability; I'll point out where you went wrong.

----------


## youngbuck

> I don't get how some quotes from two nuts proves that there's a giant worldwide conspiracy going on.



Is it cognitive dissonance or willfull ignorance?

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Is it cognitive dissonance or willfull ignorance?


 Very often it's both.

----------


## Conza88

> Very often it's both.


Indeed. They obviously didn't follow the campaign close enough aswell. Any dolt who did, is now enlightened & awake to wtf is actually going on... Or far closer to it anyway.

So all you nay sayers; the media blackout never existed? Wow... you're all fken retarded.

----------


## PatriotOne

> No deal. 
> 
> The accumulation and centralization of government is merely the result of the base human desire for power.


You just stated the obvious and it is not counter to the claims of NWO.  There are real dynasties and families behind this NWO however.  Not some abstract theory.

----------


## PatriotOne

...

----------


## krazy kaju

> Is it cognitive dissonance or willfull ignorance?


So you really consider a few dozen unsourced quotes by a handful of people talking about things like making government larger and a new world order is really proof that the governments of the world are conspiring against their citizens?

Do you also believe the earth is the center of the universe?

----------


## PatriotOne

> All monopolies fail when the exchange of goods and services is not mutually beneficial - libertarian credo
> 
> By that oh-so-common free-market snippet of wisdom, surely no government could hold a monopoly on force for any significant amount of time.


Since when did that stop them from trying?

----------


## Truth Warrior

Let's not forget the endemic instilled and ongoing "brainwash programming". Though some folks seem to only require a very "light rinse".  

All that is really needed to usher in the NWO is an ability to consistently fool enough of the "sheeple" enough of the time. 

It sure looks like a mere "walk in the park" to me.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Indeed. They obviously didn't follow the campaign close enough aswell. Any dolt who did, is now enlightened & awake to wtf is actually going on... Or far closer to it anyway.
> 
> So all you nay sayers; the media blackout never existed? Wow... you're all fken retarded.


1/2 this board makes me want to join the elite and microchip the mentally challenged here.  They are a danger to themselves and society .

----------


## Conza88

> So you really consider a few dozen unsourced quotes by a handful of people talking about things like making government larger and a new world order is really proof that the governments of the world are conspiring against their citizens?
> 
> Do you also believe the earth is the center of the universe?


The European Union. Does it exist? _check._

The South American Union. Does it exist? _check._

The North American Union. Does it exist? _In the process._

The African Union. Does it exist? _check._

The Asian Pacific Union. Does it exist? _Soon. Diplomat appointed by PM Rudd of Australia working on it._

Seriously, get a f--ken clue. Ohhhh look at that... what do you know; look at all those nice trading blocs whose nations are losing complete national sovereignty.

Better yet; ohhh look at the possibility of ww3 breaking out over this Georgian affair with Russia...

Now tell me this; wtf usually happens after World Wars?!?!?!

World War 1: *League of Nations*
World War 2: *United Nations*
World War 3: One world government ??

And you call us fken moonbats, and it's ALL CONSPIRACY THEORIES...

I mean seriously; have you even looked into it at all? Be honest with yourselves now.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> So you really consider a few dozen unsourced quotes by a handful of people talking about things like making government larger and a new world order is really proof that the governments of the world are conspiring against their citizens?
> 
> Do you also believe the earth is the center of the universe?


 It's not the "governments of the world", it's the GLOBAL power elite behind and controlling them. 

CT 101.

----------


## PatriotOne

> So you really consider a few dozen unsourced quotes by a handful of people talking about things like making government larger and a new world order is really proof that the governments of the world are conspiring against their citizens?
> 
> Do you also believe the earth is the center of the universe?


There's centuries of information available on this subject for those who are not too busy drooling at nekid pictures.  Do your research or shut up.  You sound like an idiot with your ignorant commentaries and are an embarrassment to be associated with on the forums.

----------


## krazy kaju

> The European Union. Does it exist?
> 
> The South American Union. Does it exist?
> 
> The North American Union. Does it exist?
> 
> The African Union. Does it exist?
> 
> The Asian Pacific Union. Does it exist?
> ...


So the fact that a bunch of world governments are coming closer together in the age of globalization is proof that there is a massive conspiracy to fool their own citizens? And you really think that the countries in the EU, AU, etc. will give up all sovereignty just like that? And you really don't know that certain "unions" like the AU and SAU are really, really decentralized?

Again, do you think the world is the center of the universe? Because clearly your criteria for evidence isn't set very high.

----------


## Conza88

> So the fact that a bunch of world governments are coming closer together in the age of globalization is proof that there is a massive conspiracy to fool their own citizens? And you really think that the countries in the EU, AU, etc. will give up all sovereignty just like that? And you really don't know that certain "unions" like the AU and SAU are really, really decentralized?
> 
> Again, do you think the world is the center of the universe? Because clearly your criteria for evidence isn't set very high.


Answer my questions, and I'll *HAPPILY* answer yours. Go back and reflect and the things you didn't bother to reply to; not just that post btw; from all mine.

Thank you. I awaitz eagerly.

----------


## krazy kaju

Yes, I have looked into it and it's bull$#@!. The current trend towards greater totalitarianism isn't due to a bunch of power hungry maniacs in government, it's due to the failure of democracy. The majority of people are just stupid and they support bigger government, more powerful world government (as in UN), etc.

You people are no different from communists who constantly complain about class warfare because the capitalists are evil and steal the worth of your labor. Instead, you think government agents are evil and are stealing power from you. The truth is that this isn't the work of a small elite, but of the vast majority.

If people began valuing liberty and freedom more the UN would be disbanded tomorrow.

----------


## Conza88

> Yes, I have looked into it and it's bull$#@!. The current trend towards greater totalitarianism isn't due to a bunch of power hungry maniacs in government, it's due to the failure of democracy. The majority of people are just stupid and they support bigger government, more powerful world government (as in UN), etc.


What did you look into exactly?

Thanks for conceding that there is a concerted effort, with moves world wide towards one world government.

Well... you *failed* again to address my previous questions; so I have totalled them up nice and easy for you to answer. Thanks 




> *So there is no global elite?*
> 
> *Tell me, the military industrial complex; does it exist?*
> 
> *So all you nay sayers; the media blackout never existed?*
> 
> *What usually happens after World Wars?*





> You people are no different from communists who constantly complain about class warfare because the capitalists are evil and steal the worth of your labor. Instead, you think government agents are evil and are stealing power from you. The truth is that this isn't the work of a small elite, but of the vast majority.


Comparing Ron Paul supporters to communists...  Bahahaha!  Seriously mate, go back to the mises forums, this area ain't your specialty; you're clearly out of your depth.



> If people began valuing liberty and freedom more the UN would be disbanded tomorrow.


Hahah... I wish. You really believe that though? LOL  They why aren't the United States out of Iraq? 70% of the people want the troops home. Please out of all the questions you've avoided, at least answer me that.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Yes, I have looked into it and it's bull$#@!. The current trend towards greater totalitarianism isn't due to a bunch of power hungry maniacs in government, it's due to the failure of democracy. The majority of people are just stupid and they support bigger government, more powerful world government (as in UN), etc.


People are made stupid intentionally.  The news is not news, it is propaganda.  Fluoridation of the water lowers IQ's intentionally.  Schools are not teaching kids to think, just repeat the what they want you to think.
And even with all that asgainst them, here is what they think of the actions of the Bush Admin and congress:


_A new Harris Poll of 1,015 adults shows Bush has an approval rating of just 25 percent positive and 74 percent negative. His approval rating has hovered around 25 percent since June.

Federal lawmakers have even more lackluster approval ratings. Just 19 percent of respondents said they give Congress a favorable rating, compared to 77 percent of people who said they disapprove of their job._

So exactly how are people supporting the actions of this admin?  They clearly have shown their disapproval so how is it "the peoples" fault again?

----------


## Truth Warrior

*"Oh, convince me, just don't ask me to read anything or to even think about it, since my one semi-functional brain synapse just can't take the strain.  Haven't ya got a video or a comic book or maybe even a one panel cartoon proof?"*

----------


## freelance

> The European Union. Does it exist? _check._
> 
> The South American Union. Does it exist? _check._
> 
> The North American Union. Does it exist? _In the process._
> 
> The African Union. Does it exist? _check._
> 
> The Asian Pacific Union. Does it exist? _Soon. Diplomat appointed by PM Rudd of Australia working on it._
> ...


You said it beautifully No point in attempting to improve upon perfection.

----------


## Hiki

*sigh*... How exactly is the European Union proof of a world-wide massive conspiracy? The EU came about publicly through many treaties and formed itself slowly. Also the people were asked whether they wanted to join the EU in a referendum, so it wasn't a conspiracy against the people. Same probably goes for the other Unions around the world.

Yes, $#@! happens. And when $#@! happens, people full of $#@! profit from the $#@! that happens. That's how it goes, there isn't a grand design or a massive conspiracy going on "behind the scenes".

----------


## Truth Warrior

> *sigh*... How exactly is the European Union proof of a world-wide massive conspiracy? The EU came about publicly through many treaties and formed itself slowly. Also the people were asked whether they wanted to join the EU in a referendum, so it wasn't a conspiracy against the people. Same probably goes for the other Unions around the world.
> 
> Yes, $#@! happens. And when $#@! happens, people full of $#@! profit from the $#@! that happens. That's how it goes, there isn't a grand design or a massive conspiracy going on "behind the scenes".


 Cui bono?

----------


## Hiki

> Cui bono?


Que?

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Que?


 
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Cui%20bono

----------


## PatriotOne

> *sigh*... How exactly is the European Union proof of a world-wide massive conspiracy? The EU came about publicly through many treaties and formed itself slowly. Also the people were asked whether they wanted to join the EU in a referendum, so it wasn't a conspiracy against the people. Same probably goes for the other Unions around the world.


No $#@! Sherlock.  You think it was all done through osmosis or do you think there were "real people" pushing for the union?  You think the North American Union is attempting to be formed through osmosis or do you think there are real people pushing this agenda forward?

----------


## Hiki

> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Cui%20bono


...For all?

----------


## Truth Warrior

> ...For all?


 Dream on.

----------


## Hiki

> No $#@! Sherlock.  You think it was all done through osmosis or do you think there were "real people" pushing for the union?  You think the North American Union is attempting to be formed through osmosis or do you think there are real people pushing this agenda forward?


Not sure I understand you here. Naturally the average Joe doesn't come up with these unions, it's the politicians. That's why you elect politicians to take care of these things so you can go about with your life if you're not interested in these issues.
Not very sure about the NAU, I'm very skeptic about it. I've seen Zeitgeist but I've also read the criticism of it.

----------


## Hiki

> Dream on.


Though it's hard to tell
Though you're foolin' yourself
Dream on!

----------


## BCR_9er

> The European Union. Does it exist? _check._
> 
> The South American Union. Does it exist? _check._
> 
> The North American Union. Does it exist? _In the process._
> 
> The African Union. Does it exist? _check._
> 
> The Asian Pacific Union. Does it exist? _Soon. Diplomat appointed by PM Rudd of Australia working on it._
> ...


Well done Conza!

Continents of nations uniting is happening by chance?  Think again...

----------


## Truth Warrior

Required reading homework, Orwell's, "1984". Check for the patterns.   Anything seem kinda familiar or ring any bell, AT ALL?

----------


## Hiki

> Well done Conza!
> 
> *Continents of nations uniting is happening by chance? * Think again...


I think nobody has said that.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> I think nobody has said that.


But they have said that there is NO conspiracy ................. repeatedly.  

How they KNOW this for sure, sure beats me.

----------


## Hiki

> But they have said that there is NO conspiracy ................. repeatedly.  
> 
> How they KNOW this for sure, sure beats me.


Exactly.

No, you're the one here making these claims so it's on you to prove it (extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof etc.)

----------


## rpfan2008

> Exactly.
> 
> No, you're the one here making these claims so it's on you to prove it (extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof etc.)


World leaders don't deny their plans for NWO, but they deny that it's a "conspiracy".

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Exactly.
> 
> No, you're the one here making these claims so it's on you to prove it (extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof etc.)


http://www.constitution.org/col/cuddy_nwo.htm

*Only you can convince you.*

----------


## Hiki

> http://www.constitution.org/col/cuddy_nwo.htm
> 
> *Only you can convince you.*


  bjkkl

----------


## Truth Warrior

> 


Yep, I just figured that would just be your very predictable and expected type of "brainwash programmed" typical reaction. 

*As I said before, dream on.*

----------


## Hiki

> Yep, I just figured that would just be your very predictable and expected type of "brainwash programmed" typical reaction. 
> 
> *As I said before, dream on.*


Well your article said that the Federal Reserve was founded in a "secret meeting". That just isn't true and I once again get that itch in the arse that this is one more conspiracy article.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> *"Oh, convince me, just don't ask me to read anything or to even think about it, since my one semi-functional brain synapse just can't take the strain. Haven't ya got a video or a comic book or maybe even a one panel cartoon proof?"*


 bump

----------


## PatriotOne

> Not sure I understand you here. Naturally the average Joe doesn't come up with these unions, it's the politicians. That's why you elect politicians to take care of these things so you can go about with your life if you're not interested in these issues.
> Not very sure about the NAU, I'm very skeptic about it. I've seen Zeitgeist but I've also read the criticism of it.


Um yeah.  The NAU was just a conspiracy theory that was recently announced dead (actually just temporarily sleeping but......)

*North American Union: The dream 'is dead'*

Father of alignment of U.S., Mexico, Canada says secret plan has been killed by left, right

http://worldnetdaily.com/index.php?f...e&pageId=70864

I'm done talking to you for the day.  You are just too painfully and willfully ignorant to bother with.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Well your article said that the Federal Reserve was founded in a "secret meeting". That just isn't true and I once again get that itch in the arse that this is one more conspiracy article.


http://www.frugalfun.com/jekylisland.html

Does insanity run in your family?

----------


## Hiki

> http://www.frugalfun.com/jekylisland.html
> 
> Does insanity run in your family?


http://www.conspiracyscience.com/art...#jekyll_island

"Back in 1910 banking reform was a big issue in the United States, and Nelson Aldrich -- as we already discussed -- had seen how several European countries had Central Banking systems and helped draft a plan for one in the United States. This meeting was not that secretive. We know exactly who attended:

    * Nelson Aldrich, US Senator
    * AP Andrews (Assistant Secretary of the Treasury Department)
    * Paul Warburg (Kuhn, Loeb, & Co)
    * Frank A Vanderlip (President, National City Bank of New York)
    * Henry P Davison (Senior Partner, JP Morgan Company)
    * Charles D Norton (President, First National Bank of New York)
    * Benjamin Strong (Representing JP Morgan)
"

----------


## Truth Warrior

> http://www.conspiracyscience.com/art...#jekyll_island
> 
> "Back in 1910 banking reform was a big issue in the United States, and Nelson Aldrich -- as we already discussed -- had seen how several European countries had Central Banking systems and helped draft a plan for one in the United States. This meeting was not that secretive. We know exactly who attended:
> 
> * Nelson Aldrich, US Senator
> * AP Andrews (Assistant Secretary of the Treasury Department)
> * Paul Warburg (Kuhn, Loeb, & Co)
> * Frank A Vanderlip (President, National City Bank of New York)
> * Henry P Davison (Senior Partner, JP Morgan Company)
> ...


Believe whatever bull$#@! that you choose.  As I said before, only you can convince you.  See if you can find Colonel House on the 33rd Degree Mason list.

----------


## Hiki

> Believe whatever bull$#@! that you choose.  As I said before, only you can convince you.  See if you can find Colonel House on the 33rd Degree Mason list.


Oooooh! It's the masons again!  I knew it...

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Oooooh! It's the masons again!  I knew it...


 You *KNOW* nothing.<IMHO>  

End of conversation!

----------


## Hiki

> You *KNOW* nothing.<IMHO>  
> 
> End of conversation!


Fine, whatever 

Gotta go to sleep anyway.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> *"Oh, convince me, just don't ask me to read anything or to even think about it, since my one semi-functional brain synapse just can't take the strain. Haven't ya got a video or a comic book or maybe even a one panel cartoon proof?"*


 bump

----------


## youngbuck

> So you really consider a few dozen unsourced quotes by a handful of people talking about things like making government larger and a new world order is really proof that the governments of the world are conspiring against their citizens?
> 
> Do you also believe the earth is the center of the universe?



No that's not what I believe.  It was that you made it sound like that was the main evidence _we_ have of a NWO.  It shows just how utterly ignorant you are.  Which is why I asked the question.

Whatever, it's essentially a waste of time for anybody to say anything to you at this point.  You need to do some research, and until you do, you'll be in the dark.

----------


## rpfan2008

> *sigh*... How exactly is the European Union proof of a world-wide massive conspiracy? The EU came about publicly through many treaties and formed itself slowly. Also the people were asked whether they wanted to join the EU in a referendum, so it wasn't a conspiracy against the people. Same probably goes for the other Unions around the world.
> 
> Yes, $#@! happens. And when $#@! happens, people full of $#@! profit from the $#@! that happens. That's how it goes, there isn't a grand design or a massive conspiracy going on "behind the scenes".


so how did Alex Jones predicted 9-11? DC Madam's suicide?

Ron Paul (and many others) predicted collapse of the dollar almost a decade ago?

How 'conspiracy nuts' predicted NAU ?
the Mediterranean Union, among others.

Why Bin Laden is still out of reach, after all these years of extensive military campaigns. Who is protecting him?

9-11, 7-7, Madrid bombings all happened when there were similar "exercises"  going on around the same places. How does the terrorists always know when there will be exercises and loopholes to facilitate their attacks. And if this is true, as they claim than why there is no global-scale inquiry on their information leaks. 


Is it possible that these '$#@!' keeps happening randomly and people care to profit only afterward. Your statement is an insult to humanity and human wisdom that they can't properly plan and execute a conspiracy, even if they have the means and are beneficiaries of these acts .

No wonder you are the only 'hell yeah!!!' vote in the 9-11 poll (in my sig).

----------


## Conza88

> *sigh*... How exactly is the European Union proof of a world-wide massive conspiracy? The EU came about publicly through many treaties and formed itself slowly. Also the people were asked whether they wanted to join the EU in a referendum, so it wasn't a conspiracy against the people. Same probably goes for the other Unions around the world.
> 
> Yes, $#@! happens. And when $#@! happens, people full of $#@! profit from the $#@! that happens. That's how it goes, there isn't a grand design or a massive conspiracy going on "behind the scenes".


You seriously know jack $#@! about practically anything & everything.

26 countries did not give the people a vote on the Lisbon treaty; which would change all their consitutions and the laws that govern the people. The Lisbon Treaty - which Ireland rejected; was the ONLY COUNTRY TO BE GIVEN A REFERENDUM / VOTE, on the matter. They held, in their hands the fait of the entire EU populace, of roughly 500million people.

It was rejected in Nice, in 2001, re-submitted in 2002... rejected again. Comes to Lisbon, they only give Ireland a vote _(extreme pressure on the Irish parliament not to allow it)_ - it gets rejected; yet they continue to press AHEAD REGARDLESS!!??!  The people weren't asked. And the ONLY ONES THAT WERE; SAID NO. How the $#@! can you maintain they were asked?  And want this bull$#@!?

Now I'm going to ask you the same questions, your ignorant mate has failed to even address. Do your best. 




> *So there is no global elite?
> 
> Tell me, the military industrial complex; does it exist?
> 
> So all you nay sayers; the media blackout never existed?
> 
> What usually happens after World Wars?*





> Not sure I understand you here. Naturally the average Joe doesn't come up with these unions, it's the politicians. *That's why you elect politicians to take care of these things so you can go about with your life if you're not interested in these issues*.


So, you believe the politicians represent the will of the people? LMFAO!  Then why aren't the United States out of Iraq? 70% of the people want the troops home!

_@ bold._ Words cannot explain, how retarded I think you are. Dropped on your head as a child? Please tell me it's true.. otherwise, you're the type of person who gives humanity a bad name.

----------


## hypnagogue

Conza, I haven't bothered with your rantings for one simple reason; you post like a $#@!-flinging caveman. I'm not about to bother myself with a response.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Conza, I haven't bothered with your rantings for one simple reason; you post like a $#@!-flinging caveman. I'm not about to bother myself with a response.


Good call hypna...your totally outmatched and should make excuses to "stand down".

----------


## hypnagogue

> Good call hypna...your totally outmatched and should make excuses to "stand down".


 If only I was a talented and intelligent debater... *sigh* then I'd be able jump into these forum flamewars with all the other masterminds.

----------


## Dr.3D

LOL, the way I see it, what does it matter to me if somebody has their head up their bung hole?
I won't argue with them if that is where they wish to keep it.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

uh ohh NWO is coming!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMIUivXgB1w

----------


## Conza88

> Conza, I haven't bothered with your rantings for one simple reason; you post like a $#@!-flinging caveman. I'm not about to bother myself with a response.



You guys can't even begin to answer the most BASIC questions I propose... 




> There is a principle which is a bar against all information, which is proof against all arguments and which cannot fail to keep a man in everlasting ignorance - that principle is *contempt prior to investigation* _~ Herbert Spencer_


Then you all go have a little $#@!ty fit, go plead some bull$#@! case of; _"I'm too good to answer your basic questions... because the answers scare me, including they also shatter pretty much everything I believe... So I'll just try claim the moral high ground and do my very, very best to ignore ever logical / rational explanation and argument you have put foward so far, and I'll just keep on going through life with my head down, doing my darnedest to make my own reality, because it's all based on perception right? If I perceive things the way I REALLY want them to be, it can become true, for me at least! And that's all that matters, not the real truth, just my close minded misconception of it."_

Go put your head in the sand, because as far as I'm concerned you're part of the group that's essentially a disgrace to the human race. Quit using up our oxygen, you are clearly unworthy.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Go put your head in the sand, because as far as I'm concerned you're part of the group that's essentially a disgrace to the human race.


Are you sure the sand is where those heads are really planted?

----------


## hypnagogue

lawl

----------


## Conza88

> Are you sure the sand is where those heads are really planted?




That's about right..  They don't know how to rebut rational logical arguments, so they just go ahead and ignore them... 
Kind of like, *putting your head in the sand* if you ask me...  
It makes it rather hard to have an exchange / civil discussion when they choose to not hear you, and were the replies are non-nonsensical and incomprehensible due to their mouths being full of dirt and grime. You clowns are going to have to come up and take a breathe sometime, hopefully it's not too late, before you all suffocate...  Eh, so until then I may aswell keep kicking you in the ass, in the hopes you'll surface from your delusions and come back to join us in the real world. 



*But you may have a point here...*







> lawl


So in an effort, to bring this back to some form of valuable discussion _(which happened, only because people we unable to answer them)_ 

*So there is no global elite?

Tell me, the military industrial complex; does it exist?

So all you nay sayers; the media blackout never happened?

What usually happens after World Wars?*

Fourth time lucky?

----------


## Dr.3D

> *But you may have a point here...*


I see you follow the point I was trying to make.

----------


## Conza88

> I see you follow the point I was trying to make.


Haha yes , just not entirely sure as to who you are referring to..

----------


## Dr.3D

> Haha yes , just not entirely sure as to who you are referring to..


Well, obviously the ones with the dung in their ears.

----------


## Conza88

> Well, obviously the ones with the dung in their ears.


Dr.3D
Location: _Under a rock_

Well, all makes sense now.  All that pussy footing around really is counter productive though.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Dr.3D
> Location: _Under a rock_
> 
> Well, all makes sense now.  All that pussy footing around really is counter productive though.


Perhaps if you would read this entire thread, you would know my position.

----------


## anaconda

Here's a video:

http://www.reallyweirdstuff.com/ahis...owervideos.htm

----------


## Conza88

> Perhaps if you would read this entire thread, you would know my position.


Ok, I missed those. I apologize then, my bad.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Perhaps if you would read this entire thread, you would know my position.


An ally caught in the crossfire with the idiot brigade.

Stand down Conza, stand down !  We need 3D

----------


## youngbuck

> There is a principle which is a bar against all information, which is proof against all arguments and which cannot fail to keep a man in everlasting ignorance - that principle is contempt prior to investigation ~ Herbert Spencer


That's worth posting again.

----------


## Truth Warrior

*And again.<IMHO>* 

*"There is a principle which is a bar against all information, which is proof against all arguments and which cannot fail to keep a man in everlasting ignorance - that principle is contempt prior to investigation.” ~ Herbert Spencer*

*Thanks youngbuck!*

----------


## Conza88

> An ally caught in the crossfire with the idiot brigade.
> 
> Stand down Conza, stand down !  We need 3D


Hahah - I got trigger happy 
_Don't court marshall meh.. pls?_

----------


## Flash

> *sigh*... How exactly is the European Union proof of a world-wide massive conspiracy? The EU came about publicly through many treaties and formed itself slowly. Also the people were asked whether they wanted to join the EU in a referendum, so it wasn't a conspiracy against the people. Same probably goes for the other Unions around the world.
> 
> Yes, $#@! happens. And when $#@! happens, people full of $#@! profit from the $#@! that happens. That's how it goes, there isn't a grand design or a massive conspiracy going on "behind the scenes".


You don't think the European Union is a conspiracy? I hope you realize years ago the EU was advertised to Europeans as nothing but a free-trade organization. Now they're heavily pushing for a Continent-wide political union. 
Now Nicholas Sarkozy of France is pushing the EU to expand into North Africa and the Med. region.

----------


## Flash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv5cqh26CC0 Gordon Brown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7a9Syi12RJo George Bush
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLOUbz8j8k4 Nicholas Sarkozy

Heres some politicians referencing the New World Order.

----------


## Hiki

> You seriously know jack $#@! about practically anything & everything.
> 
> 26 countries did not give the people a vote on the Lisbon treaty; which would change all their consitutions and the laws that govern the people. The Lisbon Treaty - which Ireland rejected; was the ONLY COUNTRY TO BE GIVEN A REFERENDUM / VOTE, on the matter. They held, in their hands the fait of the entire EU populace, of roughly 500million people.
> 
> It was rejected in Nice, in 2001, re-submitted in 2002... rejected again. Comes to Lisbon, they only give Ireland a vote _(extreme pressure on the Irish parliament not to allow it)_ - it gets rejected; yet they continue to press AHEAD REGARDLESS!!??!  The people weren't asked. And the ONLY ONES THAT WERE; SAID NO. How the $#@! can you maintain they were asked?  And want this bull$#@!?


Wow... I did not mention the Lisbon Treaty even once, I was talking about the EU in general. But yes I share your point of view on the Lisbon Treaty, I do not support it and I'd like it to be put in the grave already, it simply doesn't work and the lack of referendum is disturbing of course. But the lisbon treaty had nothing to do with the point I made and for the record I don't think the EU works at the moment, I support the basic idea of it but I detest the practice of it.




> So, you believe the politicians represent the will of the people? LMFAO!  Then why aren't the United States out of Iraq? 70% of the people want the troops home!


Don't strawman me again. They *SHOULD* but for the most part, sadly they don't.




> _@ bold._ Words cannot explain, how retarded I think you are. Dropped on your head as a child? Please tell me it's true.. otherwise, you're the type of person who gives humanity a bad name.


Ehh... I really think you should loosen up that tinfoil-hat, it really is getting tight on you.

----------


## Hiki

> *So there is no global elite?*


What do you mean by *the global elite*? Who are you referring to?




> *Tell me, the military industrial complex; does it exist?*


Yes.




> *So all you nay sayers; the media blackout never happened?*


It did.




> *What usually happens after World Wars?*


Many things, most notably peace?

----------


## Hiki

> You don't think the European Union is a conspiracy? I hope you realize years ago the EU was advertised to Europeans as nothing but a free-trade organization. Now they're heavily pushing for a Continent-wide political union. 
> Now Nicholas Sarkozy of France is pushing the EU to expand into North Africa and the Med. region.


Yes that is called progressing, developing the system. Naturally with a system like this you will have people coming up with new directions for it, whether the directions are good then that's a different story. But no there is no $#@!ing conspiracy.

----------


## Truth Warrior

*"Give me control of a nation's money and I care not who makes the laws." -- Mayer Amschel Rothschild*

----------


## Hiki

> so how did Alex Jones predicted 9-11? DC Madam's suicide?


He did? Well why the hell didn't he warn everybody from it. And btw there was information from various intelligence services that a possible attack was coming.




> Ron Paul (and many others) predicted collapse of the dollar almost a decade ago?


So? What's the point?




> How 'conspiracy nuts' predicted NAU ?
> the Mediterranean Union, among others.


The NAU is merely on a dream-level, and the guy who built up that dream already called it dead (the link is somewhere in this thread). So there probably wont be any NAU, I posted a link about it earlier.
I think I haven't heard this MU before.
Afterall you're not Nostradamus if you predict the possibility for a NAU. With all the unions around the world it wouldn't be a miracle if one were to be considered for North America.




> Why Bin Laden is still out of reach, after all these years of extensive military campaigns. Who is protecting him?


Ever heard the word *incompetence*?




> 9-11, 7-7, Madrid bombings all happened when there were similar "exercises"  going on around the same places. How does the terrorists always know when there will be exercises and loopholes to facilitate their attacks. And if this is true, as they claim than why there is no global-scale inquiry on their information leaks.


Regarding 7-7: "It is true that they had exercises the same morning and were in almost the same location, they were not at the exact same time, like the movie claims. The first three bombs went out around 8:50 AM, however the exercise did not start until around 9:30 AM. [44]. Companies run exercises quite often, and the more, the better -- but because the exercise included bombs going off in various locations, some of which were near the real locations, that does not equal a conspiracy. "

9/11




> Is it possible that these '$#@!' keeps happening randomly and people care to profit only afterward. Your statement is an insult to humanity and human wisdom that they can't properly plan and execute a conspiracy, even if they have the means and are beneficiaries of these acts .


I didn't say that conspiracies don't happen. It's just that 9/11 and this whole NWO stuff elevates bull$#@! into an artform.

----------


## BCR_9er

> What do you mean by *the global elite*? Who are you referring to?


The Bildergberg group.

----------


## DrRP08

I'm sorry if someone brought this up already, but the Georgian President recently mentioned the NWO in an interview on Glenn Beck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjrSrNUIs2E

----------


## Hiki

> The Bildergberg group.


Well they do exist. What about them?

----------


## BCR_9er

> He did? Well why the hell didn't he warn everybody from it.


He did warn us.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Hk1-BpXO8

----------


## Flash

> Yes that is called progressing, developing the system. Naturally with a system like this you will have people coming up with new directions for it, whether the directions are good then that's a different story. But no there is no $#@!ing conspiracy.


So you think its just a big coincidence that all of a sudden all European leaders began working together to unite Europe politically around the same time? Most European countrys didn't even offer the people in those nations a vote on whether to join the EU or not, since it was originally under the guise as a trade agreement. What exactly is your definition of a conspiracy?




> I don't think the EU works at the moment


It'll never work since each nation is too culturally different from the other. You can't combine all European ancient ethnicitys into one continental superstate. And to make matters worse the EU keeps allowing Middle Eastern immigrants into the Continent, which will end in disaster.

----------


## Imperial

> So you think its just a big coincidence that all of a sudden all European leaders began working together to unite Europe politically around the same time? Most European countrys didn't even offer the people in those nations a vote on whether to join the EU or not, since it was originally under the guise as a trade agreement. What exactly is your definition of a conspiracy?


The Founding Fathers, a very small group of merchants and planters who formed the elite of the nation themselves, had no authorization to make the Constitution, only to reform the Articles of Confederation. They made a whole new system of government. However, was it a conspiracy? No. It was a few people who wanted to ensure something like Shay's Rebellion wouldn't happen again, and that the federal government was not inept. They ended up making a whole new document, which upset many, but most didn't plan out what they did. 

True, they took things into their own hands without the people, but it was an incidental ocurrence, where for the majority it was spontaneous.

Remember, the EU already had been tried a few-times over. The European Community is even referenced in Ron Paul's_ The Case For Gold_. It was a trade agreement. However, of course certain people want to expand the power of an organization to allow more control in other realms of political life. It is basic human nature to strive for power and have ambition; the key is to understand how we must use that nature. Most of the establishment, unfortunately, do not understand that.

----------


## Dr.3D

> However, was it a conspiracy? No. It was a few people who wanted to ensure something like Shay's Rebellion wouldn't happen again, and that the federal government was not inept. They ended up making a whole new document, which upset many, but most didn't plan out what they did.


A conspiracy by one persons viewpoint may be something other than a conspiracy by another persons viewpoint.   If you were to have asked the king of England, he more than likely would have called it a conspiracy.

----------


## Flash

> The Founding Fathers, a very small group of merchants and planters who formed the elite of the nation themselves, had no authorization to make the Constitution, only to reform the Articles of Confederation.


They weren't a few nobodys, they were bigtime Freemasons.




> However, was it a conspiracy? No.


These European leaders will erase Europe as we know it.It'll become a huge Middle Eastern-majority continent. These "founding fathers" of the new Europe are bigtime corrupt politicians. The people obviously don't want their national identity to be erased. When America was being founded the people wanted the Founding Fathers as leaders. These politicains in Europe though will sell Europe out in a second for their own goals.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9-k0Gc3RTM

----------


## Dr.3D

Ron Paul described the idea of a North American Union this way:




> "it's not so much a secretive conspiracy it's a contest between ideologies."


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y30k3nkk54
@1:30

----------


## Truth Warrior

> The Founding Fathers, a very small group of merchants and planters who formed the elite of the nation themselves, had no authorization to make the Constitution, only to reform the Articles of Confederation. They made a whole new system of government. However, was it a conspiracy? No. It was a few people who wanted to ensure something like Shay's Rebellion wouldn't happen again, and that the federal government was not inept. They ended up making a whole new document, which upset many, but most didn't plan out what they did. 
> 
> True, they took things into their own hands without the people, but it was an incidental ocurrence, where for the majority it was spontaneous.
> 
> Remember, the EU already had been tried a few-times over. The European Community is even referenced in Ron Paul's_ The Case For Gold_. It was a trade agreement. However, of course certain people want to expand the power of an organization to allow more control in other realms of political life. It is basic human nature to strive for power and have ambition; the key is to understand how we must use that nature. Most of the establishment, unfortunately, do not understand that.


 The Federalist cabal's Constitution sure looks like a conspiracy based coup to me.  Done in secret, behind closed doors, never submitted to the state legislatures nor "We The People" for ratification. What do you require, a written, signed and notarized set of confessions?

*Index to the Antifederalist Papers*
http://www.wepin.com/articles/afp/index.htm

----------


## Imperial

> The Federalist cabal's Constitution sure looks like a conspiracy based coup to me.


While the Founding Fathers had no authorization to make a new governing document, most of the group did not intend to "coup" the government. Rather, they saw the necessity to form a new precedental document. Only a few really went in with a goal in mind to change to a new government entirely, and they never enjoyed broad support. With the liberty-oriented delegates in mind, the Constitution itself was a rather excellent document. The problem was that some Federalists, not all, naturally left loopholes that were easily exploitable. But that doesn't equal conspiracy. That is just a few politicians with malign intent.




> A conspiracy by one persons viewpoint may be something other than a conspiracy by another persons viewpoint. If you were to have asked the king of England, he more than likely would have called it a conspiracy.


The revolution was just that. There was no over-arching conspiracy though. But I do understand your point. I too would think the NWO is a conspiracy, in that certain interests will work together to achieve different goals as they are necessary. But a long-term plan that weaves all interests together? I don't think that is truly feasible. Like I have said before, I think it is an incidental NWO, that comes together from a globalist viewpoint of the world. Politicians will always misinterpret things in the world depending on their perspective. We must try to sift out the details to determine the truth, which may itself be highly indefinable.





> These European leaders will erase Europe as we know it.It'll become a huge Middle Eastern-majority continent. These "founding fathers" of the new Europe are bigtime corrupt politicians. The people obviously don't want their national identity to be erased. When America was being founded the people wanted the Founding Fathers as leaders. These politicains in Europe though will sell Europe out in a second for their own goals.


The Founding Father's were wrong like the Republicans in the 1890s with the "Gold Bugs" wronged the Bryanites. They did the right thing, but without the consent of the masses. The people didn't know what was going on. Not all of the nation's leaders consented either, most notably Samuel Adams and Patrick Henry. European leaders are similarly chosen, and while not all probably back the EU, those that do are able to construe the will of the people to whatever end necessary. Does that equal conspiracy? Perhaps an incidental one, in that the people are misled and more liberal in general. However, I don't think it reaches the level of a cabal bent on a globalistic order behind the scenes. The difference between the EU and the Founding Fathers is that one had the right idea, the other didn't.

----------


## Conza88

> What do you mean by *the global elite*? Who are you referring to?


Is there a political and financial elite in the world? Much like, are there poor people? 




> *Tell me, the military industrial complex; does it exist?*
> Yes.


You're a conspiracy theorist then  And if you disagree, why? 




> *So all you nay sayers; the media blackout never happened?*
> It did.


Ok, now we are getting some where, although very slowly. 

So why did it happen? Who caused it and what is their motive?




> *What usually happens after World Wars?*
> Many things, most notably peace?


Silly billy, no - an increase in collectivism one the world stage, via collective security as a means of making sure there are no more wars amongst states/nations. League of nations after the first world war, the United Nations after the second world war... Only really one step left, after the next one

----------


## Conza88

*Step 9. The New World Order*
Historic Interview with Aaron Russo
North American Union & VChip Truth
Endgame
Esoteric Agenda

Just watch the first clip...

Can you please call Aaron Russo a liar then? Because at the moment; you are.

----------


## Hiki

> Is there a political and financial elite in the world? Much like, are there poor people?


Again, what do you mean by the elite? Yes of course there are poor people.




> You're a conspiracy theorist then  And if you disagree, why?


How exactly does recognizing the Military-industrial-complex make me a conspiracy theorist?




> Ok, now we are getting some where, although very slowly. 
> 
> So why did it happen? Who caused it and what is their motive?


Well no idea, your media sucks there so it's no miracle that they (especially FOX) were licking McCain's ass all the time and ignoring Ron. I'm sure Ron wasn't the only one.





> Silly billy, no - an increase in collectivism one the world stage, via collective security as a means of making sure there are no more wars amongst states/nations. League of nations after the first world war, the United Nations after the second world war... Only really one step left, after the next one


Well it depends on your point of view, I'm sure that many people see the aftermath of the World Wars differently, your mindset sees "collectivism" and a relation to NWO. Yes the LON and UN were formed to prevent further World Wars (or wars in general) from taking place. The LON failed and so far the UN has prevented a World War, can't see anything negative about them.

----------


## Truth Warrior

*"A picture is often worth a thousand words."*

----------


## BCR_9er

> Again, what do you mean by the elite?


Again, the elite are the bliderberg group are the global elite who are trying to setup up the one world government.  It consists of leaders around the world, politicians from both parties of congress, etc.  And they secretly meet about once a year.  How complicated can it get?

Watch endgame to learn more about the bilderberg group.

I'm done trying to convince the intentionally ingnorant.

----------


## Hiki

> Again, the elite are the bliderberg group are the global elite who are trying to setup up the one world government.  It consists of leaders around the world, politicians from both parties of congress, etc.  And they secretly meet about once a year.  How complicated can it get?
> 
> Watch endgame to learn more about the bilderberg group.
> 
> I'm done trying to convince the intentionally ingnorant.


Well I'm deeply sorry for asking to specify the global elite, you never know for sure.

Yes I know the Bilderberg meetings, cant really see anything else disturbing about them besides the secrecy, but then again that's the point of it?

----------


## Conza88

> Again, what do you mean by the elite? Yes of course there are poor people.


Whats the opposite of poor and unpowerful? 




> How exactly does recognizing the Military-industrial-complex make me a conspiracy theorist?


In terms of MSM, talking about it makes you a conspiracy theorist. Welcome aboard.




> Well no idea, your media sucks there so it's no miracle that they (especially FOX) were licking McCain's ass all the time and ignoring Ron. I'm sure Ron wasn't the only one.


Not my media. The fact that you obviously don't reside in the states; and thus have more than likely failed to feel / notice / comprehend / WITNESS the blackout - reveals why you remain in ignorance. *Join Date: Jan 2008* = SPEAKS wonders. 




> Well it depends on your point of view, I'm sure that many people see the aftermath of the World Wars differently, your mindset sees "collectivism" and a relation to NWO. Yes the LON and UN were formed to prevent further World Wars (or wars in general) from taking place. The LON failed and so far the UN has prevented a World War, can't see anything negative about them.


My point of view is related to facts. Yes, thanks for confirming the reason these organizations where formed. As their PREDECESSORS failed to achieve their goal, SO WILL THE UN. Lmao - *so by your logic; the reason there hasn't been another terrorist attack on the United States is because of George Bush's admin? And thus you can't see anything negative about the War on Terror?* ahahha. FAIL.

----------


## Hiki

> Whats the opposite of poor and unpowerful?


Are you asking for the sake of asking?




> In terms of MSM, talking about it makes you a conspiracy theorist. Welcome aboard.


Wow, it's worst than I expected.




> Not my media. The fact that you obviously don't reside in the states; and thus have more than likely failed to feel / notice / comprehend / WITNESS the blackout - reveals why you remain in ignorance. *Join Date: Jan 2008* = SPEAKS wonders.


Well they mentioned Ron Paul only twice in my media, once when they presented all the candidates and then there was one article which portrayed him as "the Black Horse of the republican party". So I do kinda understand.




> My point of view is related to facts. Yes, thanks for confirming the reason these organizations where formed. As their PREDECESSORS failed to achieve their goal, SO WILL THE UN. Lmao - *so by your logic; the reason there hasn't been another terrorist attack on the United States is because of George Bush's admin? And thus you can't see anything negative about the War on Terror?* ahahha. FAIL.


Well sure it is. Yes, nothing is perfect. The UN could fail too I know, in the end they dont really have much authoritarian powers but to send angry letters and peacekeepers. But so far, they've prevented a world war and I'm grateful for that and hope they can maintain that.
Perhaps Bush's little crusade has worked and perhaps not, but it's pretty much a different story than the UN.

----------


## BCR_9er

> Yes I know the Bilderberg meetings, cant really see anything else disturbing about them besides the secrecy, but then again that's the point of it?


The meetings consist of world leaders, royalty, politicians (both parties), etc.  It's not disturbing that these people are constantly meeting in secret?

----------


## Hiki

> The meetings consist of world leaders, royalty, politicians (both parties), etc.  It's not disturbing that these people are constantly meeting in secret?


Well it is and it isn't, cause that's pretty much the whole idea of the whole thing that they can speak freely. Cant really say this or that about it.

----------


## Mach

New World Order for Dummies


George Carlin NWO Classic

----------


## Conza88

> Are you asking for the sake of asking?


Socratic method. Something you don't understand. So how about an answer, to a supremely simple question.




> Wow, it's worst than I expected.


You don't know even a 1/10th of it.




> Well they mentioned Ron Paul only twice in my media, once when they presented all the candidates and then there was one article which portrayed him as "the Black Horse of the republican party". So I do kinda understand.


You should understand. But considering your previous statements, you obviously *don't.*



> Well sure it is. Yes, nothing is perfect. The UN could fail too I know, in the end they dont really have much authoritarian powers but to send angry letters and peacekeepers. *But so far, they've prevented a world war and I'm grateful for that and hope they can maintain that.
> Perhaps Bush's little crusade has worked and perhaps not, but it's pretty much a different story than the UN*.


Part of the reason for the application of Socratic method is to make you state the ludicrous & insane. Which has largely been confirmed by your believe the War on Terror has worked; eg. there has not been another attack. Even NOT having an opinion and giving a yes / no (maybe it did or didn't) is borderline MORE retarded; or you're just avoiding giving a definitive answer; as to slow your damn education process down. Your logic is abysmal... so how about you take a position on that last question. Instead of the two sided fence, maybe. Think about it, every true Ron Paul supporter knows the answer to it. It shouldn't be too hard to come up. Ask some others for help if you want. Take your time, flip a coin.

----------


## BCR_9er

I have heard the following people call for a new world order (from memory and there are several more).

George Herbert Walker Bush
Henry Kissinger
Bill Clinton
Gordon Brown
David Rockefeller
Paul Warburg

(all of which are bilderbergers)

And then there's Barack Obama mentioning something about an 'international community': http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apqtqp7EKgM

----------


## RSLudlum

> I have heard the following people call for a new world order (from memory and there are several more).
> 
> George Herbert Walker Bush
> Henry Kissinger
> Bill Clinton
> Gordon Brown
> David Rockefeller
> Paul Warburg
> 
> ...



Add Sarkozy, Cronkite, Saakashvili, etc...

----------


## Mesogen

> You just stated the obvious and it is not counter to the claims of NWO.  *There are real dynasties and families behind this NWO however.* Not some abstract theory.


List them.

----------


## Mach

Rothschild, first on the list.

----------


## Conza88

*Barack Obama explains the virtue of global citizenship*

----------


## Roxi

> They have that hidden reptilian strength you know



OMG that reminds me, i met a REAL shape shifting reptilian at work today 

oh he was a real pleasure too ill tell you, he was like "i show people things that make their EYES pop out" i have never in my life met someone who believed they were a shape shifter before, i have met some people who believe they are plane shifters when they are drunk, but this guy was a dandy let me tell ya

oh he also teaches witchcraft to the local folk

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> *Barack Obama explains the virtue of global citizenship*


God I hate that guy...

----------


## Conza88

21.52% haven't been paying attention... / didn't follow the campaign close enough.
Tsk tsk. _Fail._

----------


## Truth Warrior

A CHRONOLOGICAL HISTORY OF THE NEW WORLD ORDER
_by D.L. Cuddy, Ph.D._ 
http://www.constitution.org/col/cuddy_nwo.htm

----------


## Conza88

Hiki = remarkable FAIL.

Anyone else disagree there is a move towards *ONE WORLD GOVERNMENT?*

*Ron Paul doesn't*.... I suggest you fcken ignoramus' find a new forum then. 

If you still hold the notion its poppy cock - pipe up then, because I want to hear your reasons... But don't be suprised if I _</vent>_

= Also I'd love to see those 17 people defend their positions.

----------


## Danke

> A CHRONOLOGICAL HISTORY OF THE NEW WORLD ORDER
> _by D.L. Cuddy, Ph.D._ 
> http://www.constitution.org/col/cuddy_nwo.htm


That needs to be updated. <IMHO>

----------


## HenryKnoxFineBooks

Damn, I voted no deal, meaning i didnt want any part of it...poll is not clear enough.

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

What a frustrating read.  Denial is a powerful thing for some people I suppose.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I think it's real-only because human history shows that man tends toward corruption.  Plus, the more power man has, the more he tends to want.  It only follows that when man is corrupted on a large scale for long enough, he will eventually want to usurp total control.  All the empires I've read about could not restrain themselves.  Perhaps someone here is aware of a truly decent empire?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Hiki = remarkable FAIL.
> 
> Anyone else disagree there is a move towards *ONE WORLD GOVERNMENT?*
> 
> *Ron Paul doesn't*.... I suggest you fcken ignoramus' find a new forum then. 
> 
> If you still hold the notion its poppy cock - pipe up then, because I want to hear your reasons... But don't be suprised if I _</vent>_
> 
> = Also I'd love to see those 17 people defend their positions.


If you LISTEN to what he said, he contradicts you.

----------


## Conza88

> If you LISTEN to what he said, he contradicts you.


Haha, ummmm who? 

You wanna join the fail brigade too? 

*Ron Paul on Barack Obama and New World Order*

_"McCain was obviously the back up candidate if Obama didn't win"

"They've been positioning Obama for a long, long time"

"You know the plans are laid for him to take care of the corporate elite"_

Just a few, now - do yourself a favor... read:

*Future is Calling - G. Edward Griffin*

----------


## Conza88

bumpets.

----------


## Conza88

*Pay No Attention to That Man Behind the Screen by Butler Shaffer*

Thanks to Mises Institute Media Section.

To all the naysayers here.. you are not mentally healthy, please listen to the shortish talk.

----------


## Republicae

The first notable referrence of The New World Order was published by H.G. Wells in 1940 in a booklet by the same name. Wells also published another book called The Open Conspiracy. Wells, like Bernard Shaw were Fabian Socialists and the blue print of the Fabians has been implemented pretty closely over the last century. In fact, if you read the Fabian Economic and Political Planning Committee papers you will readily see that much of what took place during the New Deal was spelled out by the Committee in their agenda for economic socialism. 

Another interesting book was written by Edward Mandell House entitled Phillip Dru: Administrator. In that book he bascially described what took place between 1929 throughout the 30s with the Great Depression. In fact, in the book he said that the economic trouble would bring about the almost dictatorial powers of a man in the presidency and this president would start something called "The New Era", close enough to the New Deal to make one wonder at the very least. 

All of that being said, I am not an adherent of the vast majority of conspiracy theories because I believe that for something to be possible it should be probable and logical. Most conspiracy theories floating around appear to be little more than mental distractions and cause a great deal of division even among those who are adherents. 

I also don't put much "faith" in the ability of any group of people to adequately gain enough power and wealth to actually impose many of the theories as they are floating around, besides most governments can't even govern their own countries in a manner which is competent; how on earth would they be able to govern a global system? I just don't see most of the conspiracy theories as a very real possibility because there are just too many variables and too many unknowns they would be confronted with to make a meaningful push toward a global government or even monetary system. 

Some people are all up in a fluff about a global monetary system but they forget that for the last 37 years we have had a global monetary system, its called Total Fiat Money and that system is simply not sustainable. 

I always like to chew before I swallow...it was good advice when my old Grandmother gave it to me and it still is good adivce.

----------


## William2012

It does appear that we are being systematically conditioned to accept slavery, Now it even looks like they may be preparing a International Central Bank.

I am not even against Globalism (conceptually), the problems are A) the world is not ready for it B) The people pushing it are sketchy C) Why can't it be a Confederacy of countries instead of this socialist agenda.

Then again I could be toatally insane and everything could be Gummybears and Rainbows

----------


## carlangaslangas

What a dilemma!

If I want to confirm the veracity of Rockefeller's quotes, then I have to buy his Memoirs.

But if I buy his book then I am giving him more money to fund his New World Order!

Maybe this NWO crap is just a big publicity stunt to help these guys sell us more books. 
How's that for a conspiracy??

----------


## trey4sports

holy $#@!, 181 replies

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> What a dilemma!
> 
> If I want to confirm the veracity of Rockefeller's quotes, then I have to buy his Memoirs.
> 
> But if I buy his book then I am giving him more money to fund his New World Order!
> 
> Maybe this NWO crap is just a big publicity stunt to help these guys sell us more books. 
> How's that for a conspiracy??


Just read it in the bookstore or library like all cheapskates.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Just read it in the bookstore or library like all cheapskates.


 *Hey, I deeply resemble that remark.*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *Hey, I deeply resemble that remark.*


lol...me too

----------


## Conza88

*Ron Paul on The Alex Jones Show 17th December*

Ron Paul is right, Alex Jones is right - the naysayers are wrong. Epic fail on your behalf if you still don't think there is a move towards one world government.

Listen to the end of it.

----------


## mediahasyou

the nwo is highly unorganized and consists of various separate organizations striving for one world government motivated by self-interest.  This will result in unintended consequences.

----------


## Conza88

> 21.52% haven't been paying attention... / didn't follow the campaign close enough.
> Tsk tsk. _Fail._


16.81% now.

----------


## Conza88

16.52%  

bump for relevancy.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> *A CHRONOLOGICAL HISTORY OF THE NEW WORLD ORDER*
> 
> *by D.L. Cuddy, Ph.D.* 
> 
> *http://www.constitution.org/col/cuddy_nwo.htm*


*Bump!*

----------


## Truth Warrior

*Still Dont Believe In The New World Order?*
*http://www.svpvril.com/nwo.html*

----------


## Conza88

Adding to my list:
*
Ron Paul: Bad Foreign Policy Started with Woodrow Wilson*

*"Ron Paul can you speak about the NWO's plan for a one world government? Will they succeed?"*

Ron Paul:_- "They'll succeed if we don't do anything about it."_

----------


## Truth Warrior

*A VERY REAL NEW WORLD ORDER* 

By Chuck Baldwin
January 27, 2009
NewsWithViews.com 
It is hard to believe, but a majority of Americans (including Christians and conservatives) seem oblivious to the fact that there is a very real, very legitimate New World Order (NWO) unfolding. In the face of overwhelming evidence, most Americans not only seem totally unaware of this reality, they seem unwilling to even remotely entertain the notion. 
On one hand, it is understandable that so many Americans would be ignorant of the emerging New World Order. After all, the mainstream media refuses to report, or even acknowledge, the NWO. Even "conservative" commentators and talk show hosts such as Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Michael Savage, or Joe Scarborough refuse to discuss it. And when listeners call these respective programs, these "conservative" hosts usually resort to insulting the caller as being some kind of "conspiracy kook." One host even railed that if anyone questions the government line on 9/11, we should "lock them up and throw away the key." So much for freedom of speech! 
This is an area--perhaps the central area--where liberals and conservatives agree: they both show no patience or tolerance for anyone who believes that global government (in any form) is evolving. One has to wonder how otherwise intelligent and thoughtful people can be so brain dead when it comes to this issue. It makes one wonder who is really pulling their strings, doesn't it? 
The list of notable personalities who have openly referenced or called for some kind of global government or New World Order is extremely lengthy. Are all these people "kooks" or "conspiracy nuts"? Why would world leaders--including presidents, secretaries of state, and high government officials; including the media, financial, and political elite--constantly refer to something that doesn't exist? Why would they write about, talk about, or openly promote a New World Order, if there is no such thing? 
Many of us recall President George Herbert Walker Bush talking much about an emerging New World Order. For example, in 1989, Bush told the students of Texas A&M University, "Perhaps the world order of the future will truly be a family of nations." 
Later, Bush, Sr. said, "We have before us the opportunity to forge for ourselves and for future generations a new world order . . .. When we are successful, and we will be, we have a real chance at this new world order, an order in which a credible United Nations can use its peacekeeping role to fulfill the promise and vision of the U.N.'s founders." 
Bush, Sr. also said, "What is at stake is more than one small country, it is a big idea--a new world order." 
Bush, Sr. further said, "The world can therefore seize the opportunity to fulfill the long-held promise of a new world order . . ." 
What was President G.H.W. Bush talking about, if there is no such thing as an emerging New World Order? Was he talking out of his mind? Was he hallucinating? 
England's Prime Minister, Tony Blair, said, "We are all internationalists now, whether we like it or not." He continued saying, "On the eve of a new Millennium we are now in a new world. We need new rules for international co-operation and new ways of organizing our international institutions." He also said, "Today the impulse towards interdependence is immeasurably greater. We are witnessing the beginnings of a new doctrine of international community." 
In 1999, Tony Blair said, "Globalization has transformed our economies and our working practices. But globalism is not just economic. It is also a political and security phenomenon." 
What is Tony Blair talking about, if there is no emerging New World Order? What does he mean by "a new doctrine of international community"? What does he mean by "new world"? How can one have globalism, which includes "a political and security phenomenon," without creating a New World Order? Is Tony Blair hallucinating? 
Likewise, former President George W. Bush penned his signature to the Declaration of Quebec back on April 22, 2001, in which he gave a "commitment to hemispheric integration and national and collective responsibility for improving the economic well-being and security of our people." 

By "our people," Bush meant the people of the Western Hemisphere, not the people of the United States. Phyllis Schlafly rightly reminded us that G.W. Bush "pledged that the United States will 'build a hemispheric family on the basis of a more just and democratic international order.'"
Remember, too, that it was G.W. Bush who, back in 2005, committed the United States to the Security and Prosperity Partnership (SPP), which is nothing more than a precursor to the North American Community or Union, as outlined in CFR member Robert Pastor's manual, "Toward a North American Community." 
If there is no such thing as an emerging New World Order, what was G.W. Bush talking about when he referred to "a hemispheric family" and an "international order"? 
The public statements of notable world leaders regarding an emerging New World Order are copious. Consider the statements of former CBS newsman, Walter Cronkite. 
In his book, "A Reporter's Life," Walter Cronkite said, "A system of world order--preferably a system of world government--is mandatory. The proud nations someday will see the light and, for the common good and their own survival, yield up their precious sovereignty . . ." Cronkite told BBC newsman Tim Sebastian, "I think we are realizing that we are going to have to have an international rule of law." He added, "We need not only an executive to make international law, but we need the military forces to enforce that law." Cronkite also said, "American people are going to begin to realize that perhaps they are going to have to yield some sovereignty to an international body to enforce world law." 
If there is no emerging New World Order, what is Walter Cronkite talking about? Can there be any doubt that Cronkite is talking about global government? Absolutely not! 
Now, when Bush, Sr. talks about fulfilling "the promise and vision of the U.N.'s founders," he was talking about the same thing former UN Secretary-General Boutros Boutros-Ghali was talking about when he said, "The time for absolute and exclusive sovereignty . . . has passed." 
The United Nations has been on the forefront of promoting the New World Order agenda since its very inception. In 1995, the UN released a manual entitled, "Our Global Neighborhood." It states, "Population, consumption, technology, development, and the environment are linked in complex relationships that bear closely on human welfare in the global neighborhood. Their effective and equitable management calls for a systematic, long-term, global approach guided by the principle of sustainable development, which has been the central lesson from the mounting ecological dangers of recent times. Its universal application is a priority among the tasks of global governance." 
If there is no emerging New World Order, what is "global governance" all about? 
"Who are the movers and shakers promoting global government?" you ask. Obviously, it is the international bankers who are the heavyweights behind the push for global government. Remember, one cannot create a "global economy" without a global government to manage, oversee, and control it. 
In a letter written to Colonel E. Mandell House, President Franklin D. Roosevelt said, "The real truth of the matter is, as you and I know, that a financial element in the large centers has owned the government of the U.S. since the days of Andrew Jackson." 
"Old Hickory" did his best to rid the United States from the death grip that the international bankers were beginning to exert on this country. He may have been the last President to actually oppose the bankers. In discussing the Bank Renewal bill with a delegation of bankers in 1832, Jackson said, "Gentlemen, I have had men watching you for a long time, and I am convinced that you have used the funds of the bank to speculate in the breadstuffs of the country. When you won, you divided the profits amongst you, and when you lost, you charged it to the bank. You tell me that if I take the deposits from the bank and annul its charter, I shall ruin ten thousand families. That may be true, gentlemen, but that is your sin! Should I let you go on, you will ruin fifty thousand families, and that would be my sin! You are a den of vipers and thieves. I intend to rout you out, and by the eternal God, I will rout you out." 
Unfortunately, the international bankers proved themselves to be too formidable for President Jackson. And in 1913, with the collaboration of President Woodrow Wilson, the bankers were given charge over America's financial system by the creation of the Federal Reserve. 
Ever since the CFR and Trilateral Commission were created, they have filled the key leadership positions of government, big media, and of course, the Federal Reserve. 
In his book, "With No Apologies," former Republican Presidential nominee Barry Goldwater wrote, "The Trilateral Commission is intended to be the vehicle for multinational consolidation of the commercial and banking interests by seizing control of the political government of the United States. The Trilateral Commission represents a skillful, coordinated effort to seize control and consolidate the four centers of power-- political, monetary, intellectual and ecclesiastical. What the Trilateral Commission intends is to create a worldwide economic power superior to the political governments of the nation-states involved. As managers and creators of the system, they will rule the future." Was Goldwater a prophet or what? 

And again, the goals of the global elite have been publicly stated. Back in 1991, the founder of the CFR, David Rockefeller praised the major media for their complicity in helping to facilitate the globalist agenda by saying, "We are grateful to the Washington Post, The New York Times, Time Magazine and other great publications whose directors have attended our meetings and respected their promises of discretion for almost forty years. . . . It would have been impossible for us to develop our plan for the world if we had been subjected to the lights of publicity during those years. But, the world is now more sophisticated and prepared to march towards a world government. The supranational sovereignty of an intellectual elite and world bankers is surely preferable to the national auto-determination practiced in past centuries." 
How could Rockefeller be any plainer? He acknowledged the willful assistance of the major media in helping to keep the elitists' agenda of global government from the American people. To this day, the major media has not deviated from that collaboration. And this includes the aforementioned "conservative" talking heads. They know if they want to keep their jobs, they dare not reveal the New World Order. The NWO, more than anything else, is the "Third Rail" to the national media. 
Is it any wonder that President Barack Obama has stacked his government with numerous members of the CFR? Among these are Robert Gates, Janet Napolitano, Eric Shinseki, Timothy Geithner, and Tom Daschle. Other CFR members include CFR President Richard Haass, CFR Director Richard Holbrooke, and founding member of the Trilateral Commission and CFR member Paul Volcker.

Obama even asked a CFR member, Rick Warren, to deliver the inaugural prayer. 
Still not convinced? Just a few days ago, when asked by a reporter what he thought the most important thing was that Barack Obama could accomplish, former Secretary of State Henry Kissinger said, "I think his task will be develop an overall strategy for America in this period when, really, a New World Order can be created. It's a great opportunity; it isn't just a crisis." 
This is the same Henry Kissinger, you will recall, who said back in 1991, "Today, America would be outraged if UN troops entered Los Angeles to restore order. Tomorrow, they will be grateful! This is especially true if they were told that there were [sic] an outside threat from beyond, whether real or promulgated, that threatened our very existence. It is then that all peoples of the world will plead to deliver them from this evil. The one thing every man fears is the unknown. When presented with this scenario, individual rights will be willingly relinquished for the guarantee of their well-being granted to them by the World Government." 
Even Gideon Rachman, the chief foreign affairs commentator for the Financial Times, wrote an editorial expressing his support for world government. In his column he said, "I have never believed that there is a secret United Nations plot to take over the US. . . . But, for the first time in my life, I think the formation of some sort of world government is plausible. 
"A 'world government' would involve much more than co-operation between nations. It would be an entity with state-like characteristics, backed by a body of laws. The European Union has already set up a continental government for 27 countries, which could be a model. The EU has a supreme court, a currency, thousands of pages of law, a large civil service and the ability to deploy military force. 
"So could the European model go global? There are three reasons for thinking that it might." 
Rachman then goes on to explain the reasons why he believes world government is plausible. 
Do you now see why it does not matter to a tinker's dam whether it is a Republican or Democrat who resides at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue? For the most part, both major parties in Washington, D.C., have been under the dominating influence of the international bankers who control the Federal Reserve, the CFR, and the Trilateral Commission. And this is also why it does not matter whether one calls himself conservative or liberal. For the most part, both conservatives and liberals in Washington, D.C., are facilitating the emerging New World Order. It is time we wake up to this reality. 
Presidents Bush, Sr., Bill Clinton, and Bush, Jr. have thoroughly set the table for the implementation of the NWO, as surely as the sun rises in the east. All Obama has to do is put the food on the table--and you can count on this: Barack Obama will serve up a New World Order feast like you cannot believe! 

That a New World Order is emerging is not in question. The only question is, What will freedom-loving Americans do about it? Of course, the first thing they have to do is admit that an emerging New World Order exists! Until conservatives, Christians, pastors, constitutionalists, and others who care about a sovereign, independent United States acknowledge the reality of an emerging New World Order, they will be incapable of opposing it. And right now, that is exactly what they are not doing. 
© 2009 Chuck Baldwin - All Rights Reserved  
http://www.newswithviews.com/baldwin/baldwin487.htm 
*Wakey, Wakey, snoozing and skeptical RPFers.*

----------


## Truth Warrior

*MORE ON THE NEW WORLD ORDER* 

By Chuck Baldwin
January 30, 2009
NewsWithViews.com 
*In my* *last column**, I attempted to wake up my fellow Americans, who are either currently slumbering through the collapse of our constitutional republic or in a protracted state of denial regarding a very real--and very dangerous--burgeoning New World Order. The information that I need to disseminate on this matter is so plentiful that it is extremely difficult to condense into one column.* 
*Therefore, I must at least attempt to provide a little more information on this subject. I will use this column to do just that.* 
*I already quoted former President George Herbert Walker Bush in my previous column. Here are more of his quotes. In 1991, Bush, Sr. said, "My vision of a New World Order foresees a United Nations with a revitalized peacekeeping function." In 1992, he said, "It is the sacred principles enshrined in the United Nations charter to which the American people will henceforth pledge their allegiance."* 
*Wow! I thought U.S. Presidents, as well as all civil magistrates and military personnel, swore an oath to uphold the U.S. Constitution. Not in Bush's mind, obviously.* 
*On January 25, 1993, Warren Christopher, the new Secretary of State under Bill Clinton, told CNN: "We must get the New World Order on track and bring the U.N. into its correct role in regards to the United States."* 
*In 1958, Cleon Skousen, a former FBI agent (a man I was fortunate enough to get to know before his death), wrote a book entitled "The Naked Communist." In it, he outlined the long-term communist agenda. Since then, the movers and shakers of the New World Order have successfully achieved many of these goals within the U.S. Here are some samples of those goals:* 
** Permit free trade between all nations regardless of Communist affiliation and regardless of whether or not items could be used for war.*
** Provide American aid to all nations regardless of Communist domination.*
** Promote the U.N. as the only hope for mankind.*
** Capture one or both of the political parties in the United States.*
** Get control of the schools.*
** Infiltrate the press.*
** Gain control of key positions in radio, TV, and motion pictures.*
** Break down cultural standards of morality.*
** Infiltrate the churches and replace revealed religion with social religion.*
** Discredit the American Constitution by calling it inadequate, old-fashioned, out of step with modern needs, a hindrance to cooperation between nations on a worldwide basis.* 
*Is there anyone who cannot see that the purveyors of the New World Order have largely achieved most of their goals? All they need to do now is tie it all together under one governmental umbrella.* 
*One of the organizations that is at the forefront of promoting the New World Order is the Council on Foreign Relations (CFR). In my last column, I showed how the CFR dominates the Presidencies of both Republican and Democratic administrations (including the current one), as well as the Federal Reserve. I would even go so far as to say that the CFR is a very "clear and present danger" to the sovereignty and independence of the United States.* 
*For example, CFR member and UN spokesman, Walt Rostow, said, "It is, therefore, an American interest to see an end to nationhood."* 
*The American people need to wake up to the fact that the international banking interests that dominate our political and financial entities are working tirelessly to "see an end to nationhood." I am talking about the Rothschilds and Warburgs of Europe, and the houses of J.P. Morgan, Kuhn, Loeb, Schiff, Lehman, and Rockefeller.* 
*Rear Admiral Chester Ward, who was the Judge Advocate General of the Navy from 1956-1960 and a former member of the CFR who pulled out after realizing what they were all about, warned the American people about the dangers of this and similar organizations (such as the Trilateral Commission). He said, "The most powerful clique in these elitist groups have one objective in common--they want to bring about the surrender of the sovereignty and the national independence of the United States. A second clique of international members in the CFR . . . comprises the Wall Street international bankers and their key agents. Primarily, they want the world banking monopoly from whatever power ends up in the control of global government."* 
*Admiral Ward also said, "The main purpose of the Council on Foreign Relations is promoting the disarmament of U.S. sovereignty and national independence and submergence into an all powerful, one world government."* 
*Remember, the CFR was incorporated in 1921 and is currently comprised of only about 4,000 members. The CFR was co-founded by Edward Mandell House and John D. Rockefeller. Colonel (an honorary title--he was not a military colonel) House had been the chief advisor of President Woodrow Wilson. Historians often call House "Wilson's alter ego" due to the powerful influence he held over the President. House was a rabid Marxist, whose goal was to socialize the United States. In his book, "Philip Dru: Administrator," House said he was working for "socialism as dreamed of by Karl Marx."* 
*House's stated goals were to incorporate a gradual income tax upon the backs of the American people for the purpose of establishing a state-controlled central bank. Both of these goals were accomplished in 1913, the very first year of the House-dominated Wilson administration.* 
*House's blueprint became the foundation for the CFR. What was not accomplished by the proposed League of Nations at the end of World War I was realized with the formation of the United Nations at the end of World War II. Not by accident, much of the original funding for the CFR came from Rockefeller and J. P. Morgan. President Franklin D. Roosevelt gave CFR members much authority in his administration, and they have pretty much dominated the foreign and financial policies of the United States ever since.* 

*In the April, 1974 edition of the CFR publication, "Foreign Affairs," Columbia University Professor and CFR member Richard Gardner wrote a column entitled, "The Hard Road to World Order." In it, he called for "an end run around national sovereignty, eroding it piece by piece." He named the following organizations that would help fulfill that objective: the International Monetary Fund, the World Bank, the General Agreement on Tariffs and Trade (GATT), the Law of the Sea Conference, the World Food Conference, the World Population Conference, and of course, the United Nations. I would also include NAFTA, the World Trade Organization (WTO), the Security and Prosperity Partnership (SPP), CAFTA, etc.* 
*The CFR has a sister organization called the Trilateral Commission (TC). This group was co-founded by the Marxist, Zbigniew Brzezinski, and David Rockefeller. Like Gardner, Brzezinski calls for a piecemeal "movement toward a larger community of the developed nations . . . through a variety of indirect ties and already developing limitations on national sovereignty." (Source: Brzezinski, Between Two Ages, p. 296)* 
*Brzezinski is also a major proponent (along with CFR member Robert Pastor) of the North American Community (or Union), whose construction began during the second term of President George W. Bush and continues today under President Barack Obama.* 
*Here is a sample list of the notable dignitaries in and out of government who hold (or held) membership in the CFR or TC (and sometimes both):* 
*George Herbert Walker Bush. Bill Clinton. Sandra Day O'Connor. Dick Cheney. Les Aspin. Colin Powell. Robert Gates. Brent Scowcroft. Jesse Jackson, Sr. Mario Cuomo. Dan Rather. Tom Brokaw. David Brinkley. John Chancellor. Marvin Kalb. Diane Sawyer. Barbara Walters. Cyrus Vance. Paul Volcker. Henry Kissinger. George Schultz. Alan Greenspan. Madeleine Albright. Roger Altman. Bruce Babbitt. Howard Baker. Samuel Berger. Elaine Chao. Dianne Feinstein. Ruth Bader Ginsburg. Chuck Hagel. Gary Hart. John McCain. George Mitchell. Bill Moyers. Jay Rockefeller. Donna Shalala. Strobe Talbott. Fred Thompson. Robert Zoellick. Richard Nixon. Hubert H. Humphrey. George McGovern. Gerald Ford. Jimmy Carter. John Anderson. Walter Mondale. Michael Dukakis. Al Gore. John Kerry.*
*It is absolutely essential that we stop looking at potential leaders as either Democrats or Republicans, or as conservatives or liberals. Those monikers mean very little today. We must start identifying people as either Americans or globalists. Either they believe in an independent, sovereign, self-governing United States of America, or they believe in supranational government and internationalism.* 
*Either they believe in devotion to the U.S. Constitution, Bill of Rights, and Declaration of Independence, or they believe in the goals and objectives of the United Nations. We must rid ourselves of the propensity to support those who classify themselves as "conservatives," and we must stop blindly supporting the GOP "because it is a 'conservative' party." If they do not understand AND OPPOSE the New World Order, they do not deserve our support or our vote!* 
*George W. Bush, Bill Clinton, and George H.W. Bush laid the foundation for everything that Barack Obama is doing to facilite the New World Order. That two of these Presidents are Democrats and two are Republicans only proves my point: both the Democratic and Republican parties have succumbed to New World Order ideology.* 
*There is more that we can do, of course, but I will save the bulk of that discussion for another day. In the meantime, we need to realize that the New World Order exists, to understand that both major parties are collaborating to facilitate its creation, to start looking at leaders as either Americans or globalists, and to refuse to support the latter in any shape, manner, or form.* 
*Pastors need to start warning their people about the New World Order (and the Biblical principles relating to it) from their pulpits--loud and often! People need to start warning their family members and friends. We need to start searching out like-minded patriots--who understand what's going on--for information and encouragement. And remember this: WE CAN DEFEAT THE NEW WORLD ORDER. Yes, we can!* 
*The fatalistic view that we are helpless is a bunch of baloney! Our forefathers defeated the New World Order in their day. The globalists have been stymied many times through the years. The fact that they have not yet totally achieved their globalistic objectives shows us that it is possible to stop them, or at the very least, set their agenda backward.* 
*I also urge my Christian brothers and sisters to rid themselves of the propensity to say, "This is God's will; there is nothing we can do about it." That, too, is hooey!* 
*Christians are to be the "salt of the earth." Salt is a preservative, a retardant against decay. We are instructed to be faithful "unto death." In Romans chapter 3, the Apostle Paul made it clear that we must never support evil that good may come. I would remind my brethren that refusing to resist evil is the same as supporting it. Sitting back complacently and saying, "This must happen so Jesus can come," borders on blasphemy. It runs counter to everything the Bible teaches. We Christians have a duty, an obligation to do right with no regard to outcome or consequences.* 
*When asked when He would establish His Kingdom on the earth, the first thing out of Jesus' mouth was, "It is not for you to know." Yet, many Christians presume to know the times and seasons of Christ's return. But let's be honest with ourselves and admit that we do NOT know. To sit back and say that we have full understanding of Bible prophecy and can say for certain what God does or does not want to accomplish in and through our country is the height of arrogance and pride. Only God knows those things. It's time we let God be God and start doing what is ours to do.*

*What we do know is any attempt at establishing global government is as wicked now as it was at the Tower of Babel. As Christians, we are instructed to resist the wicked one. We must oppose him and his work. We are told to "occupy" until Christ returns, whenever that is. To "occupy" means to "take care of business." God expects us to follow His teaching and do what is ours to do. To use Christ's coming as an excuse to not "take care of business" is itself inexcusable!* 
*As John Quincy Adams said, "Duty is ours; results are God's." If we would truly do our duty, who knows what God would do to help us defeat (for the sake of our children and grandchildren) this devilish New World Order?* 
*As for me and my house, we will fight for a free, independent and sovereign United States--so that we might walk, work, and worship in freedom--as long as we have breath in our being. How about you?* 
*P.S. Several readers informed me that Michael Savage began acknowledging the New World Order on his radio show last year. Some said he has even spoken against it. This is good news. If only the rest of the so-called "conservative" talking heads would do the same thing--but in a more aggressive fashion: you know, like America's freedom depended on it, because it does.* 
*P.P.S. Dennis Cuddy wrote a good chronological history of the New World Order, which covers its progression through the twentieth century.* *It can be viewed here**.* 
*© 2009 Chuck Baldwin - All Rights Reserved* 
http://newswithviews.com/baldwin/baldwin488.htm

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *Wakey, Wakey, snoozing and skeptical RPFers.*


I woke up more than a year ago, thanks-but I hope the others here start to "get it" after reading this stuff.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> I woke up more than a year ago, thanks-but I hope the others here start to "get it" after reading this stuff.


*Good for you, "newbie". * 

*Yep, Ron made a good choice of who to FINALLY endorse for POTUS from among the alternatives.<IMHO>  Chuck just came up about 65,000,000 "Christian" votes short.*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *Good for you, "newbie". * 
> 
> *Yep, Ron made a good choice of who to finally endorse for POTUS.<IMHO>*


I'm still a newbie after all this time?   When do I graduate to "oldie" status?

----------


## ConvertedRepublican

> deal = real 
> no deal = not real
> 
> ive been researching this subject alot in the last few days and honestly im still not sure whether i believe in a global elite pushing toward a one world government. 
> take a side and explain your position (if you want)


Nations have been talking about a world order since the Tower of Babel. The problem is, they are always unsuccesful. Even ancient Rome didn't succeed in her  designs and fell apart under her own weight. That's the problem with empires, they are impossible to manage. Human beings simply cannot get along. That's the real lesson behind the Biblical story of the Tower of Babel. 
They can attempt it. But there are ruins and monuments still around that speak to us that it won't work.
The tragedy is, each time, people have died in wars to achieve it.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> I'm still a newbie after all this time?   When do I graduate to "oldie" status?


 *Beats me! < SHRUG > I've been at it for over 45 years.   You tell me when graduation is.*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *Beats me! < SHRUG > I've been at it for over 45 years.   You tell me when graduation is.*


My guess would be-whenever the individual understands the material.  Correct?

----------


## Truth Warrior

> My guess would be-whenever the individual understands the material. Correct?


 *How much of the available material do you understand and/or have even seen yet? Or maybe just until the NWO is not a threat anymore.  Who knows?  * 

*One year just seems a tad light.<IMHO> *

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *How much of the available material do you understand and/or have even seen yet? Or maybe just until the NWO is not a threat anymore.  Who knows?  * 
> 
> *One year just seems a tad light.<IMHO> *



I agree.  I never said I knew everything yet...I probably have 40-50 some years of study before me.  Just curious.  Thanks, sensei. 

P.S. the materials you've given me have helped greatly.  Thanks!

----------


## Annie

*More on the New World Order*
The American people need to wake up to the fact that the international banking interests that dominate our political and financial entities are working tirelessly to "see an end to nationhood." I am talking about the Rothschilds and Warburgs of Europe, and the houses of J.P. Morgan, Kuhn, Loeb, Schiff, Lehman, and Rockefeller........
http://www.newswithviews.com/baldwin/baldwin488.htm
by Pastor Chuck Baldwin

----------


## Truth Warrior

> *More on the New World Order*
> The American people need to wake up to the fact that the international banking interests that dominate our political and financial entities are working tirelessly to "see an end to nationhood." I am talking about the Rothschilds and Warburgs of Europe, and the houses of J.P. Morgan, Kuhn, Loeb, Schiff, Lehman, and Rockefeller........
> http://www.newswithviews.com/baldwin/baldwin488.htm
> by Pastor Chuck Baldwin


*Thread post # 195.*  *Welcome to the LF/RPF.*

----------


## Truth Warrior

> I agree. I never said I knew everything yet...I probably have 40-50 some years of study before me.  Just curious. Thanks, sensei. 
> 
> P.S. the materials you've given me have helped greatly. Thanks!


 *Neither did I.   It MAY be somewhat easier with the Internet than without it.* 

*Curious is good.  Question everything.  You're welcome.   Glad I can help, grasshoppa.*

----------


## trey4sports

ahh, ive always dreamed of the day when one of my threads would have 20+ pages..........

----------


## Conza88

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/025481.html

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

> .... Naturally the average Joe doesn't come up with these unions, it's the politicians. That's why you elect politicians to take care of these things so you can go about with your life if you're not interested in these issues.
> .....


"We elect politicians to take care of these things so we don't have to???"

Oh Jesus H. Christ!!!!

We elect them because we can't fit 300 million people into the halls of Congress!  

You've been brought up to not give a crap about what _your_ representatives are doing, but you are absolutely supposed to! A Republic does not fail its people, its people fail the Republic.

----------


## fj45lvr

2 main groups are bent on global tyranny to suit them

1. banking cartel
2. ECO-Nazis (a "hook" invented by group #1 and taken to new heights by some delusional morons that hate humans).

----------


## BenIsForRon

I think the definition may vary according to which politician/CEO you're talking to.  Fahreed Zacharia gives some explanation as to how he wants to see it come about.  Start this video at 44:29

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...11553390&hl=en

----------


## hugolp

I dont know if that has been posted alredy: Walter Cronkite : "I'm Glad To Sit On The Right Hand Of Satan" and praising globalism. Also Hillary Clinton appears in the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqTwce_ZLDw

Hugo

----------


## hypnagogue

Is the individual freedom movement a conspiracy too?

----------


## Deborah K

> deal = real 
> no deal = not real
> 
> ive been researching this subject alot in the last few days and honestly im still not sure whether i believe in a global elite pushing toward a one world government. 
> take a side and explain your position (if you want)


In order to create a global government aka NWO, they must first group us into unions i.e. the European Union, Asian Union, North American Union etc.  Here is my research for the NAU:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...orah+NAU+links

----------


## pcosmar

> Is the individual freedom movement a conspiracy too?


It was, in the founders it was quite radical.




> We must all hang together, or assuredly we shall all hang separately.


It may be considered a conspiracy by those in power now. we have been called terrorists.

----------


## Conza88

bump for the blind

----------


## silverhawks

Deal. Doesn't take a genius to know that people ascribe to an ideology of power and greed, that a lot of those want to have as much power and money as they can, and that they have worked their ways into positions of influence and authority across the globe.

----------


## AggieforPaul

> Deal. Doesn't take a genius to know that people ascribe to an ideology of power and greed, that a lot of those want to have as much power and money as they can, and that they have worked their ways into positions of influence and authority across the globe.


very well put.

----------


## raiha

There is really no need for a conspiracy. The logic employed by the bloatocracy is public and self-evident. As John Ralston Saul puts it:




> "Complex, long-range conspiracies require conscious leaders. To treat the technocrats as such is to give credence to their illusions about themselves."





> "Most business leaders who preach the ideology of capitalism, free markets, personal initiative and risk are themselves not capitalists. They are managers: bureaucratic employees, specialized in methodology. They are men of reason. A capitalist has more use for other human qualities - common sense, intuition, creativity."


So what will happen in London will be further legitimization of special interests, technocrats, industrialists at the expense of everybody else.
 The corrupt governments, through their 'managers' are expected to concentrate on "interest mediation," as the neo-corporatists put it.

----------


## raiha

And yes I've read all the books!

----------


## Conza88

> And yes I've read all the books!


What books? 

I haven't read any on conspiracy stuff. Nothin' nada.

----------


## ramallamamama

Yes, they are out to get us.

Awesome thread.

----------


## max

> deal = real 
> no deal = not real
> 
> ive been researching this subject alot in the last few days and honestly im still not sure whether i believe in a global elite pushing toward a one world government. 
> take a side and explain your position (if you want)


read. THE SHADOWS OF POWER By James Perloff

----------


## Meatwasp

Watch out the elders of the mish mash are planning and scheming

----------


## libertygrl

It amazes me that despite all the evidence, there are those still in denial about the NWO.   It must be some sort of psychological coping mechanism for some people.  This came out today at infowars.com.    Apologies if it was posted already:

World Bank President Admits Agenda For Global Government 


Paul Joseph Watson
Prison Planet.com
Wednesday, April 1, 2009 


World Bank President and Bilderberg elitist Robert Zoellick openly admitted the plan to eliminate national sovereignty and impose a global government during a speech on the eve of the G20 summit.

Speaking about the agenda to increase not just funding but power for international organizations on the back of the financial crisis, Zoellick stated, If leaders are serious about creating new global responsibilities or governance, let them start by modernising multilateralism to empower the WTO, the IMF, and the World Bank Group to monitor national policies.

In other words, give global institutions the power to regulate national policy as part of the creation of global government.

What Zoellick is outlining is essentially the end of national sovereignty and the reclassification of national governments as mere subordinates to a global authority that is completely unaccountable to the voting public of any country.

The more cynical amongst us would call this a global dictatorship. Zoellick couches the plan in flowery rhetoric of helping the poor and alleviating poverty, but as we have documented for years, the global elites goal of world government has little to do with saving the planet and everything to do with creating a global fascist state.

Zoellick, former Executive Vice President of Fannie Mae and advisor to Goldman Sachs, is a top elitist who was intimately involved in the Enron scandal and the 2000 presidential election debacle. He was also a signatory to the Project For A New American century document that called for invading Iraq as part of implementing a brutal world empire in 1998. He was later a foreign policy advisor to George W. Bush.

As to be expected, Zoellick is a member of the Council on Foreign Relations and the Trilateral Commission. He also attended the annual invitation-only conferences of the Bilderberg Group in 1991, 2003, 2006 and 2007.

Meanwhile, British Prime Minister Gordon Brown will use the G20 summit in London to extend an olive branch to China, offering them a central role in the construction of a new world order and a global government, according to reports.

Brown will hold talks with Hu Jintao, Chinas president, following discussions with Barack Obama, amid signs that developing countries see the G20 summit as a chance to impose a new world order and end the era of Anglo-European dominance, reports the Guardian.

Under the proposal, China will vastly increase its IMF funding in return for more voting rights.

A central focus of the G20 summit will be the proposal to supplant the dollar with a new global currency. Both the IMF and the United Nations threw their weight behind the implementation of a new global reserve currency system to replace the dollar, in the same week that Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner told CFR globalists that he was open to the idea.

China and Russia brought the issue to the forefront of this weeks G20 when they jointly called for a new global reserve currency a week ago.

Brown has consistently called for global regulation of the financial system as a means towards global governance. In a speech at St Pauls Cathedral in London yesterday he again called for a new global society.

http://www.infowars.com/world-bank-p...al-government/

----------


## raiha

Some of us think Alex Jones, despite his passion, or maybe because of it, is slightly mad so INfowars source by association is somewhat dubious.
Not saying all of what he says is rubbish at all but he stretches his own credibility often.

So the new world currency hasn't emerged yet? Looks like the nays have it.
By the way you need another option in the poll:
No deal without the conspiracy part for the fence sitters.

----------


## Conza88

> Some of us think Alex Jones, despite his passion, or maybe because of it, is slightly mad so INfowars source by association is somewhat dubious.
> Not saying all of what he says is rubbish at all but he stretches his own credibility often.
> 
> So the new world currency hasn't emerged yet? Looks like the nays have it.
> By the way you need another option in the poll:
> No deal without the conspiracy part for the fence sitters.


Are you really that dense?

Who said there had to be a nwo currency by now?

----------


## Josh_LA

> Are you really that dense?
> 
> Who said there had to be a nwo currency by now?


nobody says there needs to be one later either

currency is quite secondary if you have control over people

----------


## Conza88

> nobody says there needs to be one later either
> 
> currency is quite secondary if you have control over people


Currency (FIAT) is PART of the control, geezus.

World Central Bank - with a world fiat currency. 

Thats the stepping stone, after that - world government.

----------


## paulitics

Geezus. Gordon Brown said "Deal" today, and we still have people denying what happened.  

It's a mental disorder.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Currency (FIAT) is PART of the control, geezus.
> 
> World Central Bank - with a world fiat currency. 
> 
> Thats the stepping stone, after that - world government.


LOL Conza.  You use to be so patient with everyone.  I've noticed you no longer suffer ignorance from everyone.  I passed that threshold about a year ago .

We need a section on this board for NWO advance discussions and a section for the "Introduction to NWO" for the freshmen.  Talking about the NWO those "just enlightened my the mainstream media " is quite boring and a waste of knowledgable people's time.  Let the freshmen do some homework before being allowed into the advance classes

----------


## PatriotOne

> nobody says there needs to be one later either
> 
> currency is quite secondary if you have control over people


Josh....your an idiot.  Quit pretending ya know anything k?  Your like a freaking mosquito in the tent.  Just annoying.  Go find somewhere to take NWO freshmen classes so you can actually add something intelligent to the conversation.

----------


## Conza88

> LOL Conza.  You use to be so patient with everyone.  I've noticed you no longer suffer ignorance from everyone.  I passed that threshold about a year ago .


Hahah. The more obvious it gets, the less patient I get.

----------


## Josh_LA

> Josh....your an idiot.  Quit pretending ya know anything k?  Your like a freaking mosquito in the tent.  Just annoying.  Go find somewhere to take NWO freshmen classes so you can actually add something intelligent to the conversation.


so please refute my point, currency is NOT secondary after you have control? Currency is priority in order to have control?

If being an idiot means I don't understand and agree with everything you say, PROUDLY I AM.

----------


## Josh_LA

> Currency (FIAT) is PART of the control, geezus.


It can be part of the control no doubt, or you can control people first.

If you can throw paper money and force people to accept it, you don't need to sprinkle confetti, you already have them by the balls. 




> World Central Bank - with a world fiat currency.


World central bank is powerless unless people respect their power.




> Thats the stepping stone, after that - world government.


Everything is a stepping stone to world government or cooperation, sure, except war?

----------


## Josh_LA

> Hahah. The more obvious it gets, the less patient I get.


it's obvious because you can't consider other possibilities, to you there is only your version of liberty and socialism, there is only natural law and fascism, there is only voluntary exchange and animalism, I don't think you've ever thought of 3rd options or middle grounds.

----------


## Conza88

> It can be part of the control no doubt, or you can control people first.
> 
> If you can throw paper money and force people to accept it, you don't need to sprinkle confetti, you already have them by the balls.


*"Give me the right to issue and control a nation’s money and I care not who governs the country.”* ~ Meyer Amschal Rothschild





> World central bank is powerless unless people respect their power.


People? How arbitrarily nonobjective. And you don't need to respect it. 




> Everything is a stepping stone to world government or cooperation, sure, except war?


"Except war?" are you fcken stupid? That is one of the main ones.




> it's obvious because you can't consider other possibilities, to you there is only your version of liberty and socialism, there is only natural law and fascism, there is only voluntary exchange and animalism, I don't think you've ever thought of 3rd options or middle grounds.


_"I don't think"_ - That's correct, you don't. 

It's obvious because I'm not a $#@!en idiot. And I've read their studies, and what they have said, in, cold, hard, plain, English - something you struggle with.

*Quotes from David Rockefeller's Memoirs  (Random House, New York, 2002) Chapter 27, pages 404 and 405. Cited by Dr. Dennis Cuddy:*

    "My lifetime pursuits as an internationalist might best be summarized by one rather extraordinary day in 1995. October 23 was a busy day at the Council on Foreign Relations. The fiftieth anniversary of the United Nations had drawn almost two hundred heads of government to New York, and many had asked to speak at the Council. but even then the day was unusual for the diversity of the speakers: Jiang Zemin, president of the People's Republic of China and heir apparent to Deng Xiaoping; Vaclav Havel of the Czech Republic... Yasser Arafat... and, finally, Fidel Castro.... With the exception of Havel, these men had vowed to fight to the death against imperialist America. Now, with the end of the Cold War, they flocked to the center of world capitalism, eager to meet and close deals with American bankers and corporate executives, or at least to be seen with them -- even Castro....

    "For more than a century ideological extremists at either end of the political spectrum have seized upon well-publicized incidents such as my encounter with Castro to attack the Rockefeller family for the inordinate influence they claim we wield over American political and economic institutions.* Some even believe we are part of a secret cabal working against the best interests of the United States, characterizing my family and me as 'internationalists' and of conspiring with others around the world to build a more integrated global political and economic structure--one world, if you will. If that's the charge, I stand guilty, and I am proud of it.*

----------


## raiha

Conza do you really subscribe to the view that everyone who does not subscribe to your views is dense? Is that the arrogance of decrepitude or the intoxication of youth?

I belong to the Black Swan brigade myself. Certainty is contagion. It is also a bedmate of totalitarianism.

 There has been rather alot of chit chat on the forum over the past weeks subscribing to the view that TPTB are going to unveil their misshapen and ill-begotten plots at this G20 summit. Sorry i don't have the leisure to locate where or when i have seen it.

----------


## pcosmar

> Conza do you really subscribe to the view that everyone who does not subscribe to your views is dense? Is that the arrogance of decrepitude or the intoxication of youth?
> 
> I belong to the Black Swan brigade myself. Certainty is contagion. It is also a bedmate of totalitarianism.
> 
>  There has been rather alot of chit chat on the forum over the past weeks subscribing to the view that TPTB are going to unveil their misshapen and ill-begotten plots at this G20 summit. Sorry i don't have the leisure to locate where or when i have seen it.


Gordon Brown, Fabian Society member.
CFR is the American branch of the Fabians.
NWO is no surprise.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfhqY8WG56E

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukp...kcqtB6xgjVWGww



> Experts are digesting the G20's "historic" trillion-dollar bid to pull the world out of recession after Gordon Brown hailed the creation of a "*new world order*".


http://www.freedom-force.org/freedom...n=fabianwindow

----------


## raiha

Yes Pcosmar (said she patiently) I've read the books...I've worn the t-shirt and I've chewed the chewing gum. I am in limbo. I am not 100% about anything. I mistrust the IMF and the G20 and TPTB. My philosophical roots differ from some of our more vocal members. 
I think the main culprits in the mess we all find ourselves in are greed, hatred and ignorance which reside in the hearts of all humans, not just a few villains in high places and dance naked in the groves of Bilderburg.

----------


## tribute_13

You didn't name which conspiracy. There's the reptilian overlords, the annunnaki, the skull and bones, the aliens, the jews. Name one.

----------


## DFF

To anyone who even has a passing familiarity with the NWO and it's origins, and objectives, or recently dropped by Bloomberg and read this article, the question isn't "Is the NWO real?", it's "Can they make it work?"

----------


## Agent CSL

I feel proud. A year ago this poll would have been flipped with much of them going to "No deal." I'm very young, but I've researched this crap for about 3 years now. I can only imagine the horror of the people who've known about it for decades. Now it seems to be coming to fruition and at a high rate of speed. 

We have all the evidence we need. Bill Clinton, Hillary Clinton, George W Bush, George Bush Sr, Gordon Brown, Tony Blair, Sarkozy, and countless other politicians and people have expressed their support for an "international community" and "new world order." We've seen the public school system focus more on kindness, feelings and being a good citizen than actual education. Now, through the drummed-up false crisis of global warming, climate change and animal extinction, they are taking control to make this "global threat" turn into a global government. It wont come to be for another 10 to 20 years, but I can guarantee, it will come to be. We already have the Law of the Sea Treaty from the UN and more to come. Once we begin paying taxes to the UN, there's no turning back. 

Because humanity is inherently corrupt, it's only a matter of time. The people who despise the current government are also looking to it for help, but they'll find nothing, just a bunch of power-sucking snakes.

We knew it was coming, and now it's here. How do you feel?

----------


## nayjevin

> Because humanity is inherently corrupt,


lol ya right

----------


## Agent CSL

> lol ya right


I've been in enough positions of power to know what I know.

----------


## bubbleboy

This poll tells us how many agents are trolling this forum.  
Sean Hannity opens his program with "welcome to the new world order", just like the G20.  

get ready people.     LIBERTY !!!

----------


## pcosmar

> Yes Pcosmar (said she patiently) I've read the books...I've worn the t-shirt and I've chewed the chewing gum. I am in limbo. I am not 100% about anything. I mistrust the IMF and the G20 and TPTB. My philosophical roots differ from some of our more vocal members. 
> I think the main culprits in the mess we all find ourselves in are greed, hatred and ignorance which reside in the hearts of all humans, not just a few villains in high places and dance naked in the groves of Bilderburg.


You have somewhat of a point. Greed and hate  have been with us a long time, but these people are not ignorant.
Also greed, selfishness, hate, etc., are not tangible. They are a part of human nature.
The MEN behind this are tangible. They are mortal. They can be stopped, if enough will resist them.
The question is, will there be enough resistance , or will the masses except global slavery?

----------


## raiha

> You have somewhat of a point. Greed and hate have been with us a long time, but these people are not ignorant.
> Also greed, selfishness, hate, etc., are not tangible. They are a part of human nature.
> The MEN behind this are tangible. They are mortal. They can be stopped, if enough will resist them.
> The question is, will there be enough resistance , or will the masses except global slavery?


oops It's the BOHEMIAN groves where they dance naked... correction. I think i challenge the us v. them paradigm. It's soooo last millenium. The main thing a human being can do in these uncertain times is to develop individuality, so you don't give way to mob rule (I'm not talking of individualism). The 'group' is the enemy of the 'True Individual.' Fear and loathing created the monsters that formed the Third Reich, ordinary every day people who became aligned with the monstrous that lurks within all of our hearts, and then crossed the line into monstrosity themselves...a fragile line in the sand that many soldiers in combat find themselves crossing; a crossing that destroys them. Conformity is the hallmark of "the group."
Our civilization is unconscious. We allow our predispositions to rule us and our impulse control sucks. Yup greed and hatred ARE part of all humans but we have choices as to whether we indulge it or cultivate the opposite. When i say ignorance i refer to ignorance of the Way Things Really Are: Impermanent, ultimately unsatisfactory and insubstantial. Sorry i've lapsed into Buddhism where actions have consequences, power takes responsibility and kindness underlies all mental attitudes (whether it is taught in schools at the expense of business mangement or not!! to the Agent) 




> Because humanity is inherently corrupt, it's only a matter of time.


Bollocks! Humanity is inherently EVERYTHING! You sound like we have no choice about what we become. A culture like Tibet, consisting of individuals who work on their states of mind, tends not to corruption.

PS I must be the most persistent troll on the board given i've been here for two years!

----------


## pcosmar

> PS I must be the most persistent troll on the board given i've been here for two years!


Ah, I see.
You will accept slavery and perform mental gymnastics to convince yourself that you are free.

No thanks.
I will resist.

----------


## raiha

> Ah, I see.
> You will accept slavery and perform mental gymnastics to convince yourself that you are free.


Where would i accept slavery?No way jose!
I enjoy being on-line at the same time as other people...doesn't happen often. Not mental gymnastics at all. 40 years of Buddhist teaching. Freedom to me is predominantly freedom of mind. I don't think it is incompatible with Ron Paul one bit. Americans don't seem to be able to resist putting people into cubby holes, dismissing any different ideas and thus missing out on worlds of experience. It is intellectual arrogance. I was enjoying our little chat. Pity!

----------


## pcosmar

> Where would i accept slavery?No way jose!
> I enjoy being on-line at the same time as other people...doesn't happen often. Not mental gymnastics at all. 40 years of Buddhist teaching. Freedom to me is predominantly freedom of mind. I don't think it is incompatible with Ron Paul one bit. Americans don't seem to be able to resist putting people into cubby holes, dismissing any different ideas and thus missing out on worlds of experience. It is intellectual arrogance. I was enjoying our little chat. Pity!


You seem to be missing the whole point, or you haven't been paying attention.
There is a New World Order. It was just formally announced though many have seen it coming for sometime.
A one world government, under the control of a few.
The Fabian Society has been working towards this for years as have a few others.
A one world Monetary system controlled by a few banking families was just announced at the G20.

----------


## dgr

Because everyone who believed in the NAU was deemed a nut case almost every one is behind on this. Now I base my belief on the fact that I have actually read the entire 21st century transportation bill from Clinton to my states latest  09 compliance report. I got to this as an immigration activist. Because as I was reading the entire SPP agrement and all three 3 Bush NAU meetings. The failure to secure the borders is because of the US EU agreement and the SPP which call for the free unencumbered movement of goods and populations. didn't need to enforce the border because they don't intend to secure .it Now the Dept of Commerence controlls the Dept of transportation and the census, But a non goverment agency that is funded by the goverment to the tune of 3 million a year and has a cacuss in congress called NIST actually controlls all of this they are alligned with the Baldridge group a group with a lot of clout. Now all of you are familuar with the Texas Trans corridor highway or what ever they are calling it now, well this group CONASEO has 3 trillion of priviate funds to invest in all those new PPP highways, ports and railroads the states are going to sell.
stay with me This goes all the way back to when a Rockefeller was a republican.
When we gave  thePanama Canal away the Chinese moved in and now they have widden and deepen it so super tankers can go thru and larger container ships the new port of intry for
 their goods will put the goods off in Mexico where they will travel to the inland ports in the US, but will be controlled  by Mexico .The other thing you need to look for is where your state has been building Trans global parks. Now all these new toll roads will have seperate lanes for trucks. Now the import export thing is a done deal and almost complete. The finiancial thing is in the works so what is left. Read the SPP agrement and see what companies have been in on the plans and negioations all along with the Goverment. GE, Ford, Exxon- Mobile , Wal Mart and 2 others I can't remember now. The point is this has been planeed for 20 years all you have to do is read all this.  Want to stop this  first stop amnesty again, stop buying anything from China, besides my radiation biology professor told us to never eat or drink from anything that was made in China and NEVER put it in the microwave.   one more thing GE and smart grid, appliances tell you when you can and can't use electricty including when to lower the temp in your Fridgerator. as for wally world next generation store will be all self check out
This is not in the fine print it is spelled out for all to see, they just know they can supress it because it sounds to wild to believe. Which leads to me why as a republican I  conflicted and confused, but mad as hell

----------


## Conza88

> Conza do you really subscribe to the view that everyone who does not subscribe to your views is dense? Is that the arrogance of decrepitude or the intoxication of youth?


No I don't. I subscribe to the view, if I show someone a basketball and say it is round, and that person refuses to accept that, and they call it a rectangle or a banana.I'd say they are dense, and a $#@!en idiot. 

_"arrogance of decrepitude or the intoxication of youth?"_ It's the wisdom of an open mind. And the inability to accept profound stupidity with grace. I wouldn't care if you disagreed - stfu and went and sat in the corner. But when some clown tries to debate with me the shape of a basketball... I cus, I facepalm and invariably I tell you to get off the court, because this is where the big boys play - _The Democratic Underground forums_ are a few blocs down.




> I belong to the Black Swan brigade myself. Certainty is contagion. It is also a bedmate of totalitarianism.


You close minded fool. 95% of the world thinks this is natural. You're not a black fcken swan. I am. You're agreeing with the rest of the world. BAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 




> There has been rather alot of chit chat on the forum over the past weeks subscribing to the view that TPTB are going to unveil their misshapen and ill-begotten plots at this G20 summit. Sorry i don't have the leisure to locate where or when i have seen it.


Because it didn't happen. I haven't and thats what matters - right? Me as an individual.

----------


## raiha

People I am not saying it is not happening. I said I am in the realm of uncertainty...maybe you would call it denial. Maybe it IS denial. It is such a grotesque notion. I do admit I'm lucky enough to have a job so i am only coming here when i can. I do take issue at the mentality of attacking anyone who doesn't agree with you. It seems to be an distinctively American trait. Debate is healthy and taking it to the personal is puerile.



> No I don't. I subscribe to the view, if I show someone a basketball and say it is round, and that person refuses to accept that, and they call it a rectangle or a banana.I'd say they are dense, and a $#@!en idiot.


I rest my case! Let me guess. The arrogance of decrepitude! I tend to let the younger ones off the hook.

Why Conza I would have thought the closed mind is yours given you become apoplectic at people with reservations and people who divide the world up into either stupid or clued up.

Pcosmar I am sorry if i was a bit snide with you earlier. I see you are from Michigan and have been looking at your unemployment figures.

----------


## pcosmar

> People I am not saying it is not happening. I said I am in the realm of uncertainty...maybe you would call it denial. Maybe it IS denial. It is such a grotesque notion.


We are dealing with some that are actively sowing disinformation. It is a common tactic with our intelligent agencies. Sometimes it may seem harsh.
We are trying to expose the truth and fighting a great evil that not only affects us here, but will affect the whole world.



> No I don't. I subscribe to the view, if I show someone a basketball and say it is round, and that person refuses to accept that, and they call it a rectangle or a banana.I'd say they are dense, and a $#@!en idiot.


This does not apply unless you insist that the ball is square. If one continues to deny a reality even after being clearly shown, Well, the description fits.



> Pcosmar I am sorry if i was a bit snide with you earlier. I see you are from Michigan and have been looking at your unemployment figures.


I have been unemployed for 3 years and start a job on Monday. A temporary position to start,  but I'm hopeful it will turn into full time.  
If I seem a bit morbid, The job is a constant reminder of mortality. I will be digging graves.
I deal in certain realities.

----------


## raiha

> If I seem a bit morbid, The job is a constant reminder of mortality. I will be digging graves.
> I deal in certain realities.


Well it's a growth industry. And there is no uncertainty about death!Good luck. And congratulations for getting work.

----------


## pcosmar

> Well it's a growth industry. And there is no uncertainty about death!Good luck. And congratulations for getting work.


Unfortunately true. And it seems that there will be more. It is not my chosen profession, but it is a job that need doing, and I need the job.

----------


## Conza88

> People I am not saying it is not happening. I said I am in the realm of uncertainty...maybe you would call it denial. Maybe it IS denial. It is such a grotesque notion.


Good, then stop responding as if you were. All you gotta say is; the basket is round / sphere. Or better yet, choose not to contest it, instead of going - "OH I dunno, it MIGHT not be a sphere / round. I dunno, the sun might not rise tomorrow morning"._ </anything equally insane>_




> I do admit I'm lucky enough to have a job so i am only coming here when i can. I do take issue at the mentality of attacking anyone who doesn't agree with you. It seems to be an distinctively American trait. Debate is healthy and taking it to the personal is puerile.


The debate is over. It has been announced. Do you want me to be cordial to someone who doesn't think the Sun exists? And continues to try refute it?

Ah thats funny. I'm not American. The debate has been raging for the last few decades. They've not only already announced it, it's now on the front page of newspapers all over the world...




> I rest my case! Let me guess. The arrogance of decrepitude! I tend to let the younger ones off the hook.


Thanks for letting me off the hook. 




> Why Conza I would have thought the closed mind is yours given you become apoplectic at people with reservations and people who divide the world up into either stupid or clued up.


I've gone from Chomskiyte socialist, Alex Jones is a nut to Rothbard anarcho-capitalist... Alex Jones is a hero.... slowly over those 9 or so months of the campaign.

Don't ever say I have a closed mind. Unless you want to be wrong.

And as has been pointed out; it's to those that deny it or continue to refuse to reality.

----------


## raiha

Good Conza! I'm pleased you are young and off the hook and have an open mind. Allow me the freedom of prevarication and i will allow you the freedom of certainty.

----------


## DAFTEK

*Barack Obamas New World Order - Yahoo front page * 

*http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=187147*

----------


## Conza88

> Good Conza! I'm pleased you are young and off the hook and have an open mind. Allow me the freedom of prevarication and i will allow you the freedom of certainty.


Your freedom to prevaricate has never been hindered. I've just used my freedom, to point out where you've gone wrong. What the truth actually is. You can prevaricate all you want. I'm not gotta stop highlighting your deficiencies. It's as simple as that.  The truth is equally outraged by silence.




> Dictionary:  *Pre·var·i·ca·tion*
> n.
> 1. The act of prevaricating, shuffling, or quibbling, *to evade the truth or the disclosure of truth; a deviation from the truth and fair dealing.*



My signature sums up my position nicely.

----------


## raiha

Well my dear Conza, I would prefer it if you weren't so aggressive. You sure won the battle over the word prevaricate though That'll teach me for trying to 'out-clever' you... i thought it meant 'sit on the fence and muse until one is CERTAIN of the truth!'
You are speaking from a set of assumptions that are faulty though but its late at night and i'm coming down with a cold. You aren't sticking pins into an effigy of me i hope?

----------


## Conza88

> Well my dear Conza, I would prefer it if you weren't so aggressive. You sure won the battle over the word prevaricate though That'll teach me for trying to 'out-clever' you... i thought it meant 'sit on the fence and muse until one is CERTAIN of the truth!'
> You are speaking from a set of assumptions that are faulty though but its late at night and i'm coming down with a cold. You aren't sticking pins into an effigy of me i hope?


Substitute _aggressive_ for _self righteous_. 

I have no set assumptions. I continue to question everything. Including my own premises. Trust me, I felt I was crazy for about 2 months. "No way... it just can't be"...

But it is. You've got to be brave and go where the truth is, no matter how hard it is to accept.

I apologize for being forceful. It's nothing personal at all. Cumulatively there is only so much I can take. A continual denial of reality forces me near the edge. 

You're still awesome in my book.

----------


## raiha

You awesome in my book too.  Hatchhoo goin back to bed!

----------


## Conza88

Rightio, bump for other thread that is related.

----------


## Conza88

bump for the mentally retarded. See: Matt Collins.

----------


## Conza88



----------


## dgr

We'll gee why the press was ranting about Iraq,
George Bush was signing the Us- EU Intergration Agreement
and working his butt off to get the North American Union, until the Mexicians double crossed him for a better deal from China
don't forget the  law of the Sea Treaty, which would give the UN unparalled powers
Now the US congress is doing everything in their power to make sure we are too broke to even have a seat at the power playes table, when this all takes shape in less than a decade

----------


## Conza88

Bump for the ignorant tools who are new and have no idea what is going on.

See: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=206471

----------


## Pauls' Revere

DEAL!! 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/mcclatchy/20...latchy/3307834

On Sept. 7 , the government seized mortgage titans Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac . Eight days later, investment bank Lehman Brothers filed for bankruptcy, sparking a global financial panic that threatened to topple blue-chip financial institutions around the world. In the several months that followed, governments from Washington to Beijing responded with unprecedented intervention into financial markets and across their economies, seeking to stop the wreckage and stem the damage.

One year later, the easy-money system that financed the boom era from the 1980s until a year ago is smashed. Once-ravenous U.S. consumers are saving money and paying down debt. Banks are building reserves and hoarding cash. *And governments are fashioning a new global financial order.*
Congress and the Obama administration have lost faith in self-regulated markets. Together, they're writing the most sweeping new regulations over finance since the Great Depression. And in this ever-more-connected global economy, *Washington is working with its partners through the G-20 group of nations to develop worldwide rules to govern finance.*

Damn...

----------


## Joe3113

> Now the Cons.
> 1.  Conspiracy Theories:
> Without a doubt conspiracy theories on this website are reaching an all time high.  It's a cliche, but the Ron Paul movement is full of people who believe that the government is out to get them at all costs, and for some reason many of them feel the need to post those ideas here.  If someone new to our ideas came here and looked at the first page of threads in General Politics I wouldn't be surprised if they laughed their way off this forum.  Guys, if you have a conspiracy theory (ie the New World Order, H1N1 Vaccine, Obama wanting to be a dictator, the Media) keep them to yourselves.  There is no actual proof for any of it and it's completely destroys our legitimacy.

----------

